# jGRIFF's Journal: Get After It



## GRIFF (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been at DF for awhile and I'm finding that there arent enough people who are after the same thing that I am or who have a very good base of knowledge about weight training and body building. So I've decided to give IM a shot, so far so good.

I'll be posting my workouts here everyday along with whatever else I feel will be beneficial to me. 

My stats as of right now:

Age: 19
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 241
Chest: 43.5
Waist: 38.5
Bicep: 16.5
Neck: 16.5
BF: 20-21%


My goal right now is to eliminate some of the excess bodyfat I have right now for the summer while being able to increase my strength in the gym.

I gotta thank MonStar for directing me to this site, make sure no one goes easy on him! Good to be aboard!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice to see that you made it over bro.  You're going to like it here a lot I think. There are a lot more females here than there are at DF, but I don't think you'll mind too much, lol.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

Good Luck!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

Ain't nothin wrong with us females!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 8, 2004)

*typo*

*Monstar:* haha, ya I certainly dont mind that...

I thought I might mention that I've been cutting since February 4th, my stats then were as follows:

Weight: 265
Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Bicep: 16
Neck: 16
BF: Not really sure, more than 26% I'm guessing.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Griffy!!  Looks like Mike's hauling over the ol crowed! I think you'll really like it here, good to see you here!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 8, 2004)

Haha, thanks Jenn, good to see another familiar face, ya I like it a lot already, I'm really getting fed up w/ DF and Mike and I seem to be pissing people off as of late, oh well! I'm off to the gym now for shoulders and traps, i'm going to absolutely kill myself, cant wait...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Have a great workout! just dont die!  

ahhhhh I didnt care for it much there.. boring!!!  

I see your in Maine! thats cool! pretty close to hear.. sorta. NS, although Im moving back home to NB. I lived on the boarder of Maine most of my life next to all you hillbillies!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 8, 2004)

*atherjen:* Thats awesome, the scotia prince comes from portland litterally 1 minute from my house. I have a summer house up in Robinston which is like 10 minutes from the border, small world huh??

As for my workout today....not as great as I had hoped had some decent sets but the drive wasnt quite upto what I wanted.

*Standing Military Press BB:*

95 x 10
105 x 10
135 x 8

*Seated Overhead Press DB:*

55 x 10
65 x 10
75 x 5.5

*Shrugs BB:*

135 x 12
225 x 12
315 x 10

*Nautilus Laterals:*

140 x 10
180 x 10
220 x 6

*Bent Rows BB:*

135 x 10
185 x 8

Stopped there, wasnt feeling it in my rear delts at all, really crappy sets, I hate this exercise anyways

*Bent Rows DB:*

55 X 10
65 X 10
75 X 10

*Shrugs DB:*

110 X 10
110 X 10
120 X 12
140 X 10

*Weighted Situps (DB on chest):*

55 x 10
65 x 10
75 x 10

Tossed the situps in there for the fun of it, I just like my abs feeling tight after them so I decided to do it.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 12, 2004)

Had a pretty pathetic weekend diet wise. Ate like crap, but thats ok its easter weekend so I enjoyed myself with the fam. Really got to catch up on sleep about 10 hours friday and saturday. I have 1 week til I'm going to jamaica so I'll be taking an ECA stack for the week, once in the morning, and once preworkout. I'll toss in a couple cardio days this week as well. I'm going to be upping my water intake and lowering my carbs and sodium so I can feel as lean as possible. 

Today I'll be doing Chest and Triceps, I'm going for 245 x 5 today on Flat Bench, today is the day! I've been gettin after that for 3 chest days now so we'll see... I'll post more later.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh Yah I forgot you were going to Jamaica!!! Im soooo jealous!!  week, thats soon!! you must be getting excited!! 

good luck on hitting 245 on bench! you have it in you!!  

dang you are pretty close.. I think.. lol . I dont know where 
Robinston is. How far are you from Bangor?


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 12, 2004)

*atherjen:* lets see I think I'm about 2 hours from bangor? Robinston is another hour and 1/2 or so from bangor, maybe less, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

thats not far at all! I used to go to Bangor al the time when I lived back home(moving back in a couple weeks somehow). 
Im like 4 hrs from Bangor. 
LOVE Oldtown! thats where I buy my Kayak and equip. 
Old Orchard beach rocks too, I want to go back this summer, we used to rent a cottage on the beach every summer for 10days, real nice there. I Have family in York beach.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow no kidding, ya I go to OOB quite a bit in the summer, the boardwalk is pretty fun. Old Orchard Beach is about 20 minutes from my house. The body of a 24 year old girl washed up on the beach recently though, so look out! I'm not even kidding...kinda gross haha but nothing to worry about, next time your down there you definitely gotta check out the old port in Portland, and get down to the outlet stores in Kittery and Freeport, cant forget about LL Beans!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG ha! we always go to all the outlets when we're down! my dad LUVS LLBean! 
ughhhhhh thats kinda gross! Ill watch out for dead bodies next time Im swimming in the ocean! your right the boardwalk kicks!  
I hate you-being that close to OOB!! no fair!!!  Must be real nice!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 12, 2004)

*atherjen:* haha dont hate cuz you aint...haha nice avatar by the way, is that you?... 

Here's my workout for today, it was pretty solid, chest and triceps:

*Flat Bench BB:*

135 x 8
205 x 6
*245 x 5! PR  * Finally got this bitch!
225 x 7

*Incline DB:*

55 x 10
85 x 6
100 x 3 Not a good set at all, pretty worn out after flat....

*Nautilus Vertical Bench:*

140 x 10
185 x 10
230 x 7.5 (very good set here)

*Dips Unassisted:*

6

*Dips assisted:*

8, 8

Just realized dips are very tough when you're overweight and never do them 

*V-bar Push Downs:*

180 x 10
220 x 6 triceps were absolutely shot at this point

Drop Set:

180/13, 140/6, 100/10, 60/15

More or less wanted to crawl into a hole after this one, damn it hurt... but hurt so good  

*Cable Cross Overs:*

60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 6

*Decline Situps w/ DB on chest:*

35 x 15
55 x 15
*75 x 10* All I can say is ouch, 9 & 10 felt like I wasnt gonna make it back up and would have to hang out on my back for awhile....

Thats all she wrote for today, overall very pleased with the workout, hit a new PR which is always nice, triceps are shot. I definitely feel back on track after a few sub par workouts.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice job with 245 man.  

Overall workout looks damn good, keep up the hard work. How is your diet today?


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 12, 2004)

*Monstar:* Thanks man, diet is decent today, lots of water. I'm trying to keep the carbs real low this week before Jamaica so I can feel as lean as possible, so my diet wont be all that great. I really think my cals are too low although I dont have an exact number on them.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah definitely keep the carbs down if you're trying to harden up some. Carbs down and water intake up. Sodium intake pretty low, too.  

Damn would I love to go to Jamaica...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

Great workout! congrads on the new PR!  

have you tried using fitday.com to track your diet? that really helps  

umm and no that is not me in my avi.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 12, 2004)

Monstar: Ya, definitely gotta keep the sodium low, man it really effects me for some reason.

Atherjen: thanks for the link, I like that site a lot, just signed up, should be a good way to see what the hell I'm doing.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 13, 2004)

Weighed in at *240.6 lbs* this morning, feel back to normal after the weekend of eating not soo good. Diet wasnt too bad yesterday and got plenty of water. I really would like to break down into the 230's this week, havent done that yet, we'll see, should be able to by friday I'd guess. 

Today I'll be doing back and biceps.  I'll post that workout later.

P.S. my triceps and chest are sore as shit today, my triceps havent felt like this in a long time, not sure what thats about but it feels good!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't think you should have too much of a problem getting into the 230's. Like we talked about bro keep your water intake up, carb intake low, and sodium intake pretty minimal. Triceps are real sore huh? Nice.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 13, 2004)

*MonStar:* I really dont think I should have much problem either, it'll be nice to see though. Water intake was real good yesterday, the only carbs I had were in the skim milk I had in my protein shake, not sure how I'm gonna have enough energy in the gym, but thats not a concern for me this week. And ya, the triceps are toast.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

fitday's awesome. it was down this morning for a while and I was mad!  

glad to hear your tri's are nice and sore! good sign you hit em real hard! I love that feeling! 

as Mike said-kee diet in line this week and you should easily be able to shed some water. ughhhh going no/low carb that long is scary though!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 13, 2004)

*atherjen:* Definitely a great site. We'll definitely see today how my performance is effected by the low carbs. It is a little scary, I'll be feelin' like a carnivour for sure. I just cant wait to get on that plane! And when I come back its go time!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 13, 2004)

Had a great workout today. A cool thing happened in the gym today as well. I was doing deadlifts, and prior to today I have never attempted deadlifts over 225, and basically had no clue what I was doing. Honestly prior to today I have done deadlifts maybe 3 times.  I know I know, I was one of those idiots who only did upper body stuff. Aside from all that, today I figured I'd hop on their and see what I could do. After my 4th set, an old man comes over to me and says whoa whoa, what are you doin? You're gonna kill yourself. Turns out he had been a strength and conditioning coach for elite level powerlifters and actually stopped his workout to fix my form. Honestly it made all the difference in the world. Apparently I was too far on my toes and my back wasnt in a good position. Anyways, I just thought that was cool, and I'm glad someone showed me how to deadlift the right way. Heres how the rest of my workout went:

*Seated Cable Rows:*

120 x 10
180 x 6
220 x 6
*250 x 10! PR* very nice set here

*Lat PD:*

140 x 10
180 x 10

*Bent Rows DB:*

75 x 8
100 x 6
*120 x 10! PR*

*Assisted WG Pull Ups:*

2 x 10

*Deadlifts:*

135 x 8
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1 miss
315 x 1Proper Form 
*375 x 1! PR* haha no kidding right? first time maxing out, oh well...
375 x 1

I know I have 405 in me for sure. Deadlifts are my new favorite lift, holy shit thats a new definition of fatigue. Pulling 405 as hard as I could made me feel like I was going to go blind! It was awesome. 

Skipped biceps today, felt a lot in them as was. I'm going to hit them on my shoulder day to give them a little more effort.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

no way!!! awesome dead poundage!!!  and thats dieting and all!  Way to go, good thing that man was kind enough to show you the proper way so you didnt get hurt!  

Congrads on the new PR's too!!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 13, 2004)

*atherjen:* Thanks a lot jen, I really want to work hard to get my legs stronger. I actually have them tommorow, I'm already excited about it. My back has really got strong in the last 2 months, I really like the improvements there. I'm kind of surprised I had a workout this good despite the lack of carbs and low cals, oh well I'll try to keep it up!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

Sometimes guys try to fix my form..but really they are just hitting on me


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 13, 2004)

haha what are you saying greek?????


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice back workout man!  

Nice PR with the cable rows, and a 375 deadlift is definitely a good job. What kind of form did you use on the deadlift? Sumo style or conventional?


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 14, 2004)

*MonStar*: I was doing conventional style, would you recommend doing sumo for now? or should I continue doing it this way? 

This morning I weighed in at *240.2lbs* About the same as yesterday, feeling much leaner though. My waist is down to *38"*. I'm guessing the low carbs/sodium is to "blame" for that.  

Cant decide if I should take the day off today or do legs. My back is sore all over, not too bad, just tight, along with my hamstrings. I was thinkin' of goin tanning today and just layin low, anyhow, I'll post more later.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

Im sure the lack of carbs and lower sodium is helping with the waist going down. stick to it, your leaving when exactly? 

I bet your sore!! thats good though- if your hams are sore too then might as well take a day off the leggies. rest is good too


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 14, 2004)

*atherjen:* Ya good point jen, definitely think the carbs and sodium have to do with that. I'm leaving Monday morning  . My hamstrings arent too bad so I think I can still get a good workout in, but I have red sox tickets for tonight so if its not rained out I'll be hitting that up.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

wow! you must be SOO excited!!!! I would be!! 
where you are flyin out of? Bangor? thats where we fly out of(living home) or does Portland have an airport? 

thats real cool! wait- are you going to Boston to watch the game? 
hope it doesnt rain!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

It's hard to say which would be more effective for you. Sumo most people can generally pull a bit more weight, because you can use your a*s and hips more in the lift. You want to spread your legs until your toes are within a few inches of the plates, and use a shoulder-width grip.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 14, 2004)

*atherjen:* Flying out of Portland, ya we have an airport down here  .  So far it looks like its going to be cancelled, ya the game is down in Boston, I'll have to keep checking in to see what the story is gonna be. 

*Monstar:* Well I'll definitely give it a shot next time I get into it, probably wont be til I'm back from Jamaica, but I'll definitely give it a go, I dont think it would hurt to mix it up...


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, had my first leg day in a long long long time, I'm talking more than 6 months  .... Wasnt pretty at all, did squats for maybe the 8th time in my life, god I'm sad, could barely walk out of the gym afterwards and I'm almost certain now that I'll be bed ridden for a week or two starting first thing tommorow morning, here is how it went:

*Leg Press:*

4 plates x 10
8 plates x 6
12 plates x 6
16 plates x 1 (big miss) sad sad sad

*Squat:*

135 x 8
245 x 2
245 x 2
245 x 2
245 x 2
245 x 2
245 x 2
245 x 2
245 x 2

*Leg Extensions (1 leg):*

60 x 10
80 x 10
125 x 6

Thats all I had today and my legs are dead, atleast this is a starting point. Monstar feel free to come in here and rip me to shreds  I deserve to be heckled....


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice to see that you're getting back into training legs man, nice work. I think you're really going to be glad you did. I never made any substantial progress in my upper body without training my legs. 8 sets of 2 on squats looks good, too.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

look at all them squats! Im soooo glad to hear you finally decided to train some leg!  trust me you'll thank yourself for it! 

I take it you didnt end up going to the sox game? how far are you from Boston?


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 14, 2004)

*Monstar:* Thanks pal, yea I totally agree that it'll help the rest of my body grow, I felt some soreness in my biceps near the elbow after deads it definitely works everything including the core muscles, I figure now that I'm getting serious about it I really need to be doing it all. And thanks for sparing me....  How was dinner? whered you end up goin????

*atherjen:* Thanks too jen, I'm about an hour and a half away from boston, game ended up getting rained out, but thats ok, theyre rescheduling it for later, I'll just have to head down there then.


----------



## Flex (Apr 14, 2004)

a Sox fan.........YES 

everything's lookin good bro.....keep pumpin up, puuuuuuumpin iiiiiiiron 

p.s. i find what really works well for me before my lifts are just yelling at the top of my lungs "LIGHT WEIGHT......YEAAAAAH BUDDY.............LIGHT WEIGHT BABAAAAAAAAAAAAAY"


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 15, 2004)

*Flex:* Thanks bro, I'll definitely be keepin at it, once I get back from Jamaica its go time. I'm gonna have to give that liiiiiiiiight weight shit a try. I found it amazing what came out of my mouth involuntarily before and while I was doing the squats, people think I'm a sketchball muttering to myself but fuck em ha.  What do you think of the Big JC in centerfield????

My legs are pretty sore today, but not as bad as I thought theyd be, I can actually walk and go up and down stairs, haha the life of a lifter. Guaranteed my workout partner is toasted today, cant wait to see his sorry ass. I really should get him on this. I'm taking the day off today, just layin low, playin some playstation takin it easy.  My back is still sore a little, atleast my chest isnt anymore, its like one thing wears off and you get another one, oh well thats how I like it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice to hear that you can actually get up and down the stairs, lol. Rest day for me too today man, take it easy, eat well, and get back at it tomorrow.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 15, 2004)

Well folks, I'm goin down to Mass for the night to watch my friend Julia play some LAX, should be a good showing, days off are very nice....  

and Monstar.....I'm glad you like IM because its the only place you are welcome now LOL


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

Have fun!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

> and Monstar.....I'm glad you like IM because its the only place you are welcome now LOL


LOL, not being welcome at DF doesn't bother me.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 16, 2004)

*241.8 lbs* this morning. Higher than I've been in a few days, great water intake yesterday but had a cheat meal @ about 8 which isnt always the best idea. Had some appetizers and a burger laid off the fries, had to celebrate though. 

The lax game was awesome, we got there in the second half and my friend was losin but they came from down 3 w/ 3 minutes to go and tied it up and eventually won in OT at the buzzer, amazing game she was real pumped. Didnt get back til after 1 and couldnt fall asleep til 2, so I only got about 5 hours last night, suprisingly I thought I looked better in the mirror today though so thats a good sign.

*Monstar:* haha I know it doesnt bother you, oh well I'm really getting fed up over there. I'm gonna check out one of those other sites you mentioned.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 16, 2004)

When I get back from Jamaica I'm going to be trying the carb cycling for cutting program. I have a pretty decent grasp of it. I'm just wondering how I should set up my training to go with it, if anyone could shed some insight on that itd be great.

This is what I was thinking:

Day 1: Chest/Triceps: High Carb
Day 2: Back/Bicep: Low carb
Day 3: Cardio: No carb
Day 4: Legs: High Carb
Day 5: Shoulders/Traps: Low carb
Day 6: Cardio: No carb

On a side note, just found out today that all our cameras were stolen from the house, 2 digitals and a video camera. We have a sunroom that one was stolen from (we never lock that door and have never needed to). And one stolen from the room connected there. The thing is, is that its most likely someone we know who stole it, that really pisses me off. My two brothers had their shady little friends over all the time and I wouldnt put it passed them especially my 17 year old stoner bro, those kids piss me off. If I find out any of those punks had somethin to do with it I will be crackin some beans. Really pisses me off, and on top of that! My playstation and all the games were stolen out of the sunroom too, my mom sometimes hides it when shes pissed at my younger bro for not cleaning up out there, I asked her to let me have it back and she said she didnt take it! Atleast my mom filed a police report and we will be filing an insurance claim as well, so we can get the stuff back, just really pisses me off. I feel very violated here, anyhow I just needed to vent.

And Mike, I think I need you to stand in my front yard facing the street just holding your back double bi, kind of like a scare crow so those fuckin' punks know to move along. (You can bring your Hillary Duff poster too if it makes you feel better) haha just bustin your balls.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

you are a riot Griff!!!! 
Id come stand in front ogf you yard is Mike posed there!  wouldnt be scaring me off!  
damn thats SOOO terrible to hear though that you lost those cameras!!! I hope you find out who really did take thema nd get them back or money for them!! I hate ppl that steal!!!  

I think that you'll really like carb cycling too! Its a great diet! split looks great too! 

glad you had a fun time last nite-a cheat eh!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Workouts are looking awesome  .

Your carb cycling looks great too.  I've tried no carb on a leg day and it SUCKS so don't try that.  Stick with no days on just cardio days like you've got planned, they're not so bad!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks jenn and nc, I really cant wait to give it a shot, its balls to the walls time once I get back. 

It took everything I had to not binge like an animal last night, I had the worst cravings ever! Managed to eat 4 fat free eggos and 2 pop tarts instead, man I havent had somethin hit me like that in awhile. 

Funny thing is that this morning I woke up and weighed in at *239 lbs*. We'll see what tommorow says.  I'm going to be doing chest/triceps today I'm pretty pumped, this will probably be my last workout til Jamaica depending if my hamstrings are fully recovered by tommorow! W00t W00t!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

sounds to me like your leptin levels were low-cravings kick in big time from all the low carbing and low calorie that you have been doing. Im sure your body needed that kick.  

omg.. you said woot!! I didnt think anyone else did!  

did you start packing yet?


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 17, 2004)

*atherjen:* Haha, I thought I was the only one too, no packing yet, hopefully I'll be able to pack real light though, just a bathing suite baby!

Ok, Finally got some progress pics uploaded, take a look y'all.

Before and After 
Front 
Back


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 17, 2004)

Chest and Triceps:

Flat Bench:

135 x 10
225 x 7.5
245 x 3.5
255 x 1.5

Really shitty set on flat bench, had no power for some reason, I dunno

Incline DB:

95 x 2
95 x 2
95 x 2
95 x 2
95 x 2
95 x 2
95 x 2
95 x 2

This felt pretty good, I'm going to be moving this upto 100, that should really kick my ass. 

Incline DB Flys:

30 x 10
50 x 8
70 x 8

Upper part of my chest toasted at this point, felt good.

Skull Crushers:

70 x 10
90 x 7.5
90 x 7.5

Rope Pushdowns:

100 x 8
100 x 10

Drop Set:

200 - 8
160 - 4
120 - 4
80 - 8

Workout sucked more or less today, triceps and chest still got workedt, I think this week of low carbs/cals has pretty much left me with nothin in the gym, but thats ok Jamaica is just around the corner.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

Great progress!! all the loss in the right places and gains in your arms! Way to go! see all that hard work is paying off for you! 

and your workout looks good to me!  dont be so hard on yourself those are great lifts!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

> And Mike, I think I need you to stand in my front yard facing the street just holding your back double bi, kind of like a scare crow so those fuckin' punks know to move along. (You can bring your Hillary Duff poster too if it makes you feel better) haha just bustin your balls.


LOL, I missed this at first. Yeah that's why I am going to leave my pics uploaded in my journal just in case anyone wants to use them for reference, or motivation, etc. I am telling you bro if you ever come down near Philly, etc. we definitely have to train together. And I like the Olsen twins in your background, LOL, that's classic. 

BTW, pics are definitely looking solid man, before and after pics are definitely impressive. After you cut down some like we talked about I think you should definitely consider an S1+ or similar type of cycle to pack on some size. Also, I think it would be a good idea to start posting your diet on a regular basis, if you don't mind? 

Your strength is really coming along, also. I am curious when you do pressing movements do you take the bar and DB's down to touch your chest? 



> Incline DB Flys:
> 
> 30 x 10
> 50 x 8
> 70 x 8


Wow, the 70's for 8 on incline DB flyes? I am pretty sure that's more than I can handle. What kind of ROM are you using? Are you touching the the DB's at the top of each rep, or doing them Arnold style? Ever consider taking video clips at the gym of your heavy sets, just to give us an idea of what your technique/ROM is like? 



> Id come stand in front ogf you yard is Mike posed there!  wouldnt be scaring me off!


LOL, excuse me? Haha I am just messing around Jen you're so too nice. When are you coming to Philly?


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks MonStar, thats definitely what I'll be doing after I get down to a BF I'm comfortable with. Of course I touch my chest with the bar, who do you think you're talking to? On db presses I dont touch them to my chest but I bring them down so that they are parallel to my chest, why would you touch the db's to your chest on a press?

Not sure what flys arnold did, but I keep my palms facing eachother and touch them at the top.  I keep my elbows bent maybe 25 degrees and think of hugging a big ass tree at the top I bring them down so they are parallelt with my chest. I feel like axion here, are you callin me out chump  ??? Next time I'm near philly we'll get in the gym no doubt. 

Haha thought you might like the olsen twins thing. 

Thanks for the support Jen, you're great.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

LOL, I am not calling you Axion, funny you say that though. I am just having some trouble for some reason matching your strength with your progress pictures, don't ask me why. Not trying to offend at all as I am sure you know. It's just when you're throwing around weights that are really crazy, like 70's for 8 on incline DB flyes I start to wonder. No big deal, of course. But yeah if you don't mind training videos would be absolutely great. Just because I am curious what your ROM, etc. is like compared to mine. Also, about the DB presses, how far from your chest are the DB's coming? And what angle is the incline at? Because the 95's for 8 sets of 2 is really awesome. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 17, 2004)

I dont have a digital camera at the moment, but we'll be getting some soon, I wouldnt mind taking a few videos for you. In the meantime if you can find a video showing me your flyes and db presses I can tell you how mine compare. 

Incline Db's are at 30 degrees, flys we did today at 45 degrees. On incline I bring them down pretty wide but they definitely come down to my chest. 

Dont confuse the starting date of the first picture with how long I've been training, I've been training off and on since I was 16 years old. I just havent lifted solidly since this summer prior to february 4th. I was at it hard last summer though and started with inclines for 2 straight months before I worked on flat bench.

Just found a good link, its like this only on an incline bench, my arms are bent a little more though.

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/DBFly.html


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> 
> LOL, excuse me? Haha I am just messing around Jen you're so too nice. When are you coming to Philly?



you heard me!  
wishin I could come to Philly sooner than later!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 17, 2004)

Oooh la la, I think you two need to get a room, somewhere other than my journal


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

The sooner the better, Jen. 

LOL, please excuse me and Jen. 

Anyway, about your lifts. I have a DB flyes video floating somewhere around the internet. I think it might be on FortifiedIron or maybe even DF. If I can't find it I'll take another one, no big deal. That video was the 60's for 8 I believe, or something along those lines. Just showing my ROM, etc. A DB press video is definitely a good idea, I am going to work on that as soon as possible. I'm sorry but I find it extremely hard to believe, call my crazy, that you can handle the 70's for 8 reps on incline DB flyes (which are much tougher than flat) with that kind of ROM in the video you posted. That's a textbook version of DB flyes, looks practically identicle to how I do them. And I can't even get close to the 70's on incline DB flyes. How much can you handle on flat DB flyes? The 80's for 8? The DB flyes concern me much more than that bench or incline DB press strength.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 17, 2004)

I never said my fly form was flawless, but how do you think that I'm doing them? My arms arent straight out, they're bent, now that you are questioning it I'm not quite sure how far I go down, but I know I'm not cheating myself. Now I really wish that I had a digital camera because I'd do them tommorow.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

Okay man, let me add something, lol. I would like to see a video of incline DB presses, incline DB flyes, and one-arm DB rows.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> Oooh la la, I think you two need to get a room, somewhere other than my journal




sorry Griffy!!!  



I wanna see some vids too! hmmmm maybe I will take some once I move home with my daddys dig camera. you can all see my 5lb db presses!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I wanna see some vids too! hmmmm maybe I will take some once I move home with my daddys dig camera. you can all see my 5lb db presses!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 18, 2004)

> I wanna see some vids too! hmmmm maybe I will take some once I move home with my daddys dig camera. you can all see my 5lb db presses!


LOL. 

A video of your squats or SLDL would be really nice.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 18, 2004)

Well I dont do SLDL's, not sure why you want to see me squat 245 haha because thats a pretty pathetic lift. I'll definitely do those flys and incline dbs just to shut you up though  I'll toss the  95's around for 6, that should be enough proof to show you that 95's for 8 sets of 2 is no problem at all.

EDIT: Just realized you werent talking to me haha, but I leave the post here so you can all laugh at me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 18, 2004)

LOL, I was like what the hell is he talking about? I knew I didn't want to see video clips of your squat or SLDL.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 19, 2004)

No journal entry yesterday?


----------



## Flex (Apr 19, 2004)

incline flys w/80's is not unheard of? whats the big deal? i'm nothing special and i can rep incline flys with like 70's, so 80's aren't THAT much more.

plus i've seen guys at my home gym move some weight that would make you guys shit yourselves, maybe thats why


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 22, 2004)

Are you currently in Jamaica GRIFF? Sorry, I can't remember when you said you were going.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn man it's been 8 days since you posted anything? I am assuming that you're still on vacation? Hope that everything is okay.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 26, 2004)

Haha, dont worry Monstar, I'm back home, safe and sound, and super ready to get back into it. 

Had a great time down there, Jamaica is a beautiful place, free drinks are nice too. Got slammered w/ the fam a couple nights it was nice. Anyhow I'm glad to be back and I'm going to be going after it even harder now. Nice to give my body a break for a weak although I did hit the gym to do a quick full body routine, nothing major at all though, just couldnt stay outa there. I picked up some San v12 and will be starting that tommorow.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Griff!  Welcome back!!! glad to hear you had a super time!!  get a good tan??


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

don't worry bout a thing bro.

i had to take the weekend off to be a rockstar too ....
but we're BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice to see that you had a good time man. Welcome back, I am going to be looking forward to your upcoming workouts.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 27, 2004)

Monstar: Thanks a lot bro, really good to be back and workin out again. Chest and Triceps today but unfortunetly I have to work til 6, so thats going to suck. Supprisingly San V12 tastes good? Wasnt expecting that, haha. 

I weighed in this morning at 241.6 lbs suprisingly despite my week off. Glad to see my weight wasnt flying all over the place. Gotta get my carb cycling diet in order tonight so I can get on that. 

I'll be posting more later.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Good luck with chest and triceps today man. Like I said I really think that you need to jump on the push/pull/legs or the upper/lower bandwagon. 

Damn, 241, thats not bad. I am catching up to you soon man, lol. Yesterday I weighed 227 at Bally's. What kind of carb cycling do you do?


----------



## Flex (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> Monstar: Thanks a lot bro, really good to be back and workin out again. Chest and Triceps today but unfortunetly I have to work til 6, so thats going to suck. Supprisingly San V12 tastes good? Wasnt expecting that, haha.
> 
> I weighed in this morning at 241.6 lbs suprisingly despite my week off. Glad to see my weight wasnt flying all over the place. Gotta get my carb cycling diet in order tonight so I can get on that.
> ...



DAMN....241! nice bro. i wish i could weight that much haha.

whats this San V12 everyone keeps talking about? i feel like i'm living under a rock haha.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Griff! Damn- Jamica- must be nice.  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 27, 2004)

Flex: haha, well you dont want to be 241 and look like this, but at around 215-220 I think I'll be pretty solid. As far as this San V12, haha you arent living under a rock, i just heard about it, its basically creatine in the form of Tricreatine Malate, which is apparently a creatine salt that wont make you retain the water that the monohydrate will. It also has an arginine compound or something for a pump. Haha the bottle says you'll become "umbreakable" sounds great cant wait...haha

Ncgirl: Thanks, ya it was great to get a week off especially from work. Definitely a nice change from the weather up here.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

Stay around 240. All the cool people are doing it.

<-- shooting for 240 by June.
<-- cool


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 27, 2004)

Haha SF, I'd love to just zap this 240 into solid muscle, we'll see what happens. 

Chest and Triceps today:

*Flat Bench:* 
135 x 10
185 x 10
245 x 4
265 x 1
280 x 1 Miss
275 x 1 Miss

Decent sets here, felt strong on the 280 just couldnt lock it out, I'm sure if i did it before the 245 and 265 I could get it, I should try it next time. 

*Incline DB:*
80 x 8
90 x 4
95 x 3

*Close Grip Bench*
135 x 10
185 x 7
195 x 5

*Incline DB Flys:*
40 x 8
55 x 8
70 x 4

Really tried to extend my rom on the 70's and I just couldnt get anymore out, felt real good though.

*V-Bar Pushdowns:*
Drop Set
200 x 13
160 x 7
120 x 6
80 x 8

Overall my workout wasnt too bad today. Would have liked to get 245 x 5 and have hit 280, so I cant say it was a GREAT workout, but I had a great pump going in my forearms, triceps and chest which was nice, felt strong doing everything.

Got to go grocery shopping today, so tommorow the diet is in full effect. I'm going out to see Man on Fire tonight which I'm pretty pumped for, get to see denzel shoot some peoples faces off, all in all a good day.

And MonStar, you may be right on the 70's, however I'd still like to show you a video because I'm pretty damn close.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Great workout man. All of your lifts are really looking solid man. Strength all around is really looking good man, keep it up. 

BTW, how did you get a forearm pump in a chest/triceps workout?


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Monstar, I appreciate it. Not sure how the pump came about in my forearm just felt it all up my arms. Had that weird kinda strain on em I told you about last night, but like I said "just pull the string" lol

I'm keepin track of the diet now, So this will be edited as the day goes. I know I wont be able to get 6 meals in today because I didnt get home til late and had zero time this morning to prep any food for work, but I have a break at 12 so Ill go home and get some then.

*Meal 1:*
Apple
Fiber One
Whey Protein

*Meal 2:*
Apple
Broccoli
Tuna

*Meal 3:*
Orange
Fiber One
Broccoli
Tuna

*Meal 4re-Workout*
4 Eggs
4 Egg Whites

*Meal 5: Post-Workout*
Whey Protein Shake
Corn
Broccoli


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

good work Griff.........

keep "Pumpin up........Puuuuuuumpin Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiron"


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeh, yeh, you know how we do Biig FaLEXXX, thats triple x, famous stars and straps BIATCH

*Back and Biceps*

*Bent Rows BB:* 

95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 6

Good sets here, felt very strong

*Dead Lifts:* 
135 x 8
225 x 4
315 x 2
*405 x 1!* PR
*365 x 2!* PR (I think I could have got a triple here, felt awesome)



*Lat Pull Down:*
120 x 10
160 x 10
200 x 12 (Gotta be honest, I really skimped out on this, had maybe 2 more reps, sucks when you stop when you could do more, I feel cheated, but good sets)


*Curls BB:* 
70 x 8
80 x 8
90 x 6.5

*Curls DB, CAT style *
25, 20, 15, 17, *23* Biceps, forearms and hands were on *FIRE* 

Absolutely great workout today, pump was amazing felt real strong, I'm loving deadlifts definitely want to go for a new personal record everytime I have a back and bi day. My back is absolutely shot right now, feels awesome. Managed to get 5 meals today, diet was pretty solid, I'm looking forward to see what happens for me down the road.

*Diet totals for the day:*

Cals: 2093
Protein:223
Carbs:221
Fat:47


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

you want a new pr for deads? you want a big back? put those deads first brotha. your strength/size will both skyrocket with deads first, trust me.

your rows are already great. now move onto the meatpacker (no gay pun intended haha). deads work your legs, lower back, upper back, traps, forearms.....possibly teh best overall exer. there is.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Flex, I'll do that. Probably should have thought of that, its kind of like doing flat bench first, somethin you can hit a lot of groups with and with a lot of weight. I'll be packin meat til the cows come home, (take it how you want to haha)

Weighed in at *239.6* this morning, felt much leaner today than last night, I dont know what my body does while I'm sleeping but I always manage to go down about 3 pounds and feel leaner in the morning, SLEEP is GOOD. Today is my day off and I need it, back is pretty sore, but I'm lovin it.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 29, 2004)

*No Carb Day* 

*Meal 1:* 
4 eggs
4 egg whites

*Meal 2:*
Can of Tuna
Broccoli

*Meal 3:*
6 oz chicken (white, boneless/skinless)
1 cup, lettuce

*Meal 4:*
Can of Tuna

*Meal 5:*
13 oz Chicken (white, w/ bone, skinless)
1 cup, lettuce

*Meal 6:*
8 egg whites

*Daily Totals:*
1680/253/17/60


Holy crap, cals are extremely low today. Thats no good. I need to be supplementing w/ protein shakes on no carb days because its just so hard to get the cals up without getting the fat up, I'll just have to double the tuna or eggs a couple of times or something.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

YOU NEED FATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    way way too low!!  

are you carb cycling right now?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 29, 2004)

You need to read my post in the training forum about metabolism. You'll realize very quickly that your diet is a poor way to drop pounds. Besides, pounds shouldn't be your judge of success or failure. You should judge your progress by looking in the mirror every morning.

70% of your metabolism is basal and you have no control over it. You can make this even more efficient with more muscle. If you're not too sold on your diet and routine now, I've got something for you.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

I eat more food than you!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 29, 2004)

haha, easy now, i'm just figuring things out here, I dont need the talk about metabolism and that crap, because I've been cutting for 10 weeks now and have seen good results. And I do not judge anything by the scale. If I could stay at 240 and continuely look better I would care less. All I know is my waist is shrinking and my chest and bicep measurements are staying the same. 

I dont eat 1600 calories a day, trust me. This was just a mistake on my part when looking back on it. Its very hard without carbs to get the calories up, atleast for me when I dont normally space out 6 meals just like this so specifically. 

And Jen, I am carb cycling right now, or attempting too, high carb day tommorow. The problem here is I work 11 hours a day this week, so its going to be harder for me to get everything I need. And how much more than 60 grams of fat do I actually need???

SF, my routine has been pretty solid, seeing strength gains everywhere, but if there is anything you'd recommend I'd gladly give it a shot.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 30, 2004)

Ran 2 miles last night for the hell of it. Weighed in at *237.6* today, thats the lowest I've seen on the scale since beginning of my freshman year. Probably the low cals, no carbs, and sweating from the running has to do with it. 

Today I'm determined to get my cals up and have enough food here to do it. So I'm looking forward to actually getting to EAT today. Legs later today which will be good too.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

okie! sorry!!!  I just didnt want to see you not eating enough! 
and I guess I read wrong-I thought it was 17g fats... regardless where are you getting 60g fat??? I see some from the eggs, and a lil bit from chicken.. but honest you need to add in some EFA's.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 30, 2004)

haha my bad jen, I should have listed what order that was in. The rest of the fat is in that chicken, its precooked and sitting under a lamp at the grocery store, you know the roasted stuff? I dunno, maybe there isnt that much fat in it. I have some flax oil caps at home, I'll try to take some of those with a couple meals. When would be the best time to take them??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Divide up how many your going to take and take them with each meal.  It's easier that way, especially for me, but I hate taking pills!! I'm a wuss!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 30, 2004)

haha, pills dont bother me, but I'll do that. How many should I be taking? I get paranoid when I see a big fat total even though its good fat.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

DO NOT BE SCARED OF FAT!!!!!  healthy fats are sooo good for you!!! you wanna keep healthy test levels mister??  
get some fishy caps. about 10/day. 
thats a lot of fat from just chicken? were you eating the skin??


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 30, 2004)

haha ok, fishy caps it is, and yes, i'd like to keep healthy test levels. no no, no skin on this chicken, not sure, I'll double check on fitday


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah man, it's like I told Monstar. Hormones are transported via fat. The more muscle you have and/or want, the more fat you also have to have
Got to give those hormones a way to keep your muscles growing.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 30, 2004)

Very true, but I'm cutting right now, so if the muscles dont come now thats fine with me, I know that building more muscle will burn more fat, but I'm not willing to add fat to build muscle right now.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

You're going to get into what I refer to as the "perpetually bulking and cutting routine."

What I mean by that is that you're trying to cut fat right now and accepting muscle loss. Then you'll start to bulk but the inevitable fact is that with new muscle comes new fat. And you'll decide you have too much fat and you'll start cutting again and all that hard earned muscle will be lost. At which time you'll again decide to bulk. And the cycle goes on and on.

I have a better idea. Bulk. You can eat clean, very clean, and still eat enough to bulk. This will enable you to make most of your gains lean. And the more lean mass you're adding, the more efficient your metabolism becomes. You will have to hold some fat, that's just a fact when you want to have muscle. But I think a cool 240 with 12-15% fat is much better than  200 with 10-12% fat.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 30, 2004)

*April 30, 2004*

Ya, I hear you SF, basically that would mean that I'd have to make sure my weight isnt really increasing all that much. How do you figure I'll get to 240 with 12-15% bf if I bulk? I'm really not looking to get below 225 here, I'm just tired of having love handles and feeling like shit, its just a different thinking I guess. I just wanna look good once and for all and then do something like you're saying where I can gain weight and muscle mass while still looking good. I dont feel the need to be constantly going up and down, I just dont want to stay like I am now with big muscles and same BF. I might not be making any sense haha, but atleast I understand what I'm saying.

*Squat:*

135 x 10
185 x 4
245 x 4
275 x 2
315 x 1
*335 x 1!* PR

Great to get a new PR but my squats still suck, oh well, only second real leg day of basically my life haha, so I'm sure they'll catch up eventually.

*Leg Press*

180 x 10
270 x 10
450 x 8
540 x 6

*Cybex Leg Curl (single)*

50 x 8
100 x 10
120 x 11

Pretty good workout today, legs felt good. Definetly getting stronger. Didnt have too much volume today because I was incredibly sore last time, its good to be doing everything now though.

*April 30, 2004*

*High Carb Day*

*Meal 1:*
5 egg whites
3 whole eggs
apple
1 cup fiber one

*Meal 2:*
Whey protein shake (2 scoops)
orange
1 cup salad

*Meal 3:*
1 can tuna
2 cinnamon muffins
3 slices wheat bread
2.5 table spoons pb
1 cup  broccoli
1 apple

*Meal 4:*
1 can tuna
1 cup salad
orange

*Meal 5:*
8 egg whites
5 flax oil caps
1 cup fiber one

*Meal 6:*
Protein Shake (2 scoops)
1 cup corn

*3107/305/309/87*

Calories/Protein/Carbs/Fat


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

Griff, my man, feel FREE to throw whatever weight you don't want my way, k bro?

dude, honestly, regardless of what people say, it IS possible to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time. 
Here's my little short story for ya.....
Up until last summer i alwasy drank my face off (i am a rockstar afterall ), but last summer i decided i wasnt going to drink, so i barely did. it continued all fall and almost until the winter. What did i notice? i noticed that i was getting bigger AND leaner at the same time....just from not boozing. 

i dont know if you drink at all, that may not have anythign to do with you. But alls i'm saying is, with a good diet, no boozing, cardio and consistent training, you can stay big and get lean at the same time.....good luck brotha 

BTW....i LOVE that quote in your sig....what's that from? haha


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the post flex. I havent been drinking much lately but I drank a TON at school, 4-5 nights a week with my boys, club 204 baby! Maybe I will just say screw it, eat clean, like a beast, do cardio and get huge.

The quote is from Man on Fire, its in theatres right now, you HAVE to see it. Denzel flips out and kills ALL of those motherfuckers, probably the most bad ass movie ever.


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

ha nice, i'll hafta go check that flick out.

so you DO booze like me haha. honestly bro, i know its hard to do while you're at school (@ UConn its the ONLY thing to do here), but beer has so much to do w/ it. Not drinking for only those few months made me leaner, as i was getting bigger at the same time. .

whatever you decide, it'll be the right choice. Cuz i mean, you def. gotta have fun while you're at school, you don't gotta tell me that. But i'm done now, so i dont plan on drinking that much anymore.....except for when i'm on tour of course


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job with 335 on squats GRIFF, keep up the hard work man. Are these just to parallel or ATF? Either way, man, solid.  

I see you have your strength stats in your signature now. Reminds me of someone I know.


----------



## GRIFF (May 1, 2004)

Haha thanks bro. Well that one was certainly less than parallel because it was heavy for me and basically pounded me into the floor at the bottom. Definitely not ass to floor though, dont think I'm ready for those. Well the guy who introduced me to this site has some strength stats in his signature, hes basically my mentor haha so I thought, welp people should know what I lift, atleast so they dont have to listen to me when I try to tell them how to gain strength


----------



## GRIFF (May 1, 2004)

*May 1st, 2004*

*Meal 1:*
4 sesame bagels
5 tablespoons cream cheese
Protein shake (2 scoops)

*Meal 2:*
4 egg whites
3 whole eggs
apple
1 cup lettuce

This will probably be the last meal I'll be able to have today. After work I'm heading right to the golf course for 18, then I'm going to wheaton to visit my friend Julia and it wont be a sober night. Oh well, I'm willing to live a little. Diet is not great today, but I'll hit a decent calorie amount although it wont be good, protein/carbs are ok...


----------



## Flex (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> *May 1st, 2004*
> Oh well, I'm willing to live a little.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 1, 2004)

Damn man, that's barely any food at all today! 



> Well the guy who introduced me to this site has some strength stats in his signature, hes basically my mentor haha so I thought, welp people should know what I lift, atleast so they dont have to listen to me when I try to tell them how to gain strength


LOL.


----------



## GRIFF (May 3, 2004)

Oy, very bad weekend diet wise, but thats alright, once in awhile. Today is a high carb day, along with chest and triceps. I'm really looking forward to the gym tonight, gonna try to get 280 tonight, hopefully it'll be there for me.

Oh, on a side note, started off monday real good.... Ive been having this continuous problem of kids standing in the middle of the road intentionally while I drive onto the street where I work every morning. They literally see me coming and then line up in the road. Well today I got ambushed. For some reason they were all standing perfectly on both sidewalks, I drove through them and then I hear a car peel out, a black civic from a driveway across the street passes me real fast then stops in the road ahead, I just drove around it and kept going, he jumped out put his hands out, then jumped back in the car and came at me again, so I pulled over. He rolled down the window and started screamin. Apparently his little brother is one of those kids, and told his mother that I was rippin' up and down the road. He told me not to drive that way again, and to go around "or there was gonna be problems" so basically I told him "then we have a fuckin problem". The kid is a total pussy, the minute I started yellin and swearin back his attitude changed a little. But no way am I going to drive a different way because some punk kids and another guy my age want me to. Forget that. He threatened me a couple more times and then said if I come "rippin" up that street again that I should be looking for a "black truck", because "thats how nightmares happen". I'm soooo fuckin pissed, I hate tough guys who get in my face, if I see him again tommorow morning I'm kicking his ass in the street, then his lil bro can watch what a tough guy he is.


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

dang you big ol meanie! cursin at the kiddies!!!  SHAME ON YOU!!!!  

glad diets back on track after the weekend! good luck on that attempt in the gym today!


----------



## GRIFF (May 3, 2004)

thanks jen  haha I didnt yell at the kiddies, just at the guy who drove me down. Ya, I always feel like ass after I drink, I swear it off in the morning and then do it again, haha its a vicious cycle. Oh well, looking forward to my workout today.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> I'm kicking his ass in the street, then his lil bro can watch what a tough guy he is.



thatta boy. don't take no shit off of nobody.

so it must be you that rips up my street too!!!! you asshole!!!!hahaha

a few months ago, i was walking my dog at the end of my road, and these fuckin kids turn the corner and gunned it down my road. i dont know why, but i must have a big blinking neon sign that says "I LOVE FAGGOT FAKE STREET RACE CARS" that never turns off, b/c i see so many kids gun it by me everyday, whether i'm driving or walking. 

so anyways, as they go by me, i look right at the driver, who thinks he's a badass, and yell something like "FUCKING SLOW DOWN". as they get a little up the road, him and his boyfriend in the passenger seat both gimme me the finger. so I put up both my arms and tried to wave them back, cuz i was gonna kill him and his boyfriend right then. (not to mention i, like i said, i was walking my dog, which is half rottweiler/half german shepard. and my dog wants to kill cars that go by, nevermind gay teenagers).

if the kid tries to be a tough guy, get outta of your car. tell him "its not you" that rips up the road, and "if he has a problem", you'll settle it right now. end of story


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> I always feel like ass after I drink, I swear it off in the morning and then do it again



I HATE being hung over, its prob. my biggest pet peeve ever. i was tired and hungover all day yesterday...just makes you feel like shit. that's why i'm kinda glad im graduating...i get to stop drinking  (at least until i go to florida in a week to visit my buddy, who's a bigger rockstar than me )


----------



## GRIFF (May 3, 2004)

Ya man, I hear ya, I've had some of the worst hangovers of all time, I've actually been hungover for 2 days, guess thats what happens when you're a rockstar.  Cant wait to see what happens with that punk tommorow, I'm sure he'll be out there, hopefully with some of his butt buddies. Florida huh? A fine state  As always thanks for stoppin by the ol' journal...

*May 3rd, 2004*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 10
185 x 5
*255 x 3!* PR
280 x 7/8 Dont even wanna talk about it. Friend touched it at near the top, he says I got it but I dont want to count it if he touched it, next time, grrrr.
275 x 1
235 x 3
185 x 11.5

*Incline DB:*

95 x 2
95 x 2
90 x 2
90 x 2
90 x 2
90 x 2
90 x 2
90 x 2

*Close Grip Bench:*

185 x 4.5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

*V-Bar Pushdown:*

Drop Set
200 x 10
160 x 8
120 x 8
80 x 10

Absolutely GREAT workout today. Felt awesome, I've had so much stamina in the gym lately. I dunno if its the V-12 or the fact that I've had more carbs lately but I was feelin awesome today. My triceps are shot, I didnt want to move after that drop set. Flat Bench felt solid today too. Definitely get 280 next time, If my friend touches it I'm gonna SLIT HIS THROAT, I dont care if it sits on my chest for an hour, hands off! Out to dinner with my bro for his birthday the big 1-8,  I'll just get a steak or somethin.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 3, 2004)

> 255 x 3! PR
> 280 x 7/8 Dont even wanna talk about it. Friend touched it at near the top, he says I got it but I dont want to count it if he touched it, next time, grrrr.


Nice job man on 255 for a triple. I am confused though about 280. You hit 280 7 or 8 times? 



> Definitely get 280 next time, If my friend touches it I'm gonna SLIT HIS THROAT


Ouch, some friend of yours... lol.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 3, 2004)

> 280 x 7/8



He is griff, HEAR HIM ROAR.


----------



## GRIFF (May 3, 2004)

haha no no, not 7 or 8 times, 7 eigths of a rep, i thought i had it, it was still moving up, but my friend put his hand on it. He said he didnt pull on it but I dont want to count it if he touched it. 

haha you know it SF, upto 275 now on the bench huh? Shit man thats awesome, I better keep rollin!


----------



## GRIFF (May 3, 2004)

May 3, 2004

*Diet Totals:*

2616/220/295/70

Cals/prot/carb/fat


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> If my friend touches it I'm gonna SLIT HIS THROAT,


thats the killer instinct i love


----------



## M.J.H. (May 3, 2004)

I really think you should list almost getting a lift in decimal form, bro, lol. Just because I honestly thought you hit 255 for 3, that was a PR, then 280 for 7 or 8, I was like what the f*ck? LOL. 

Maybe .75 or something, I don't know.


----------



## GRIFF (May 4, 2004)

haha perhaps mike, but Mr. Dewey Decimal is a big ripper and I hate him. Actually I hope to never have to do that again, GRRRRRR I'm still mad! And now I have a whole week for another damn chest day.


----------



## stencil (May 4, 2004)

Good stuff, Griff.  I admire your loathe for the spotter.


----------



## GRIFF (May 4, 2004)

haha, nah it really wasnt his fault at all, I was strugglin big time. I just cant say I can count that, but I'll get it next time, for sure.

*May 4th, 2004*

*Deadlift:*

135 x 3
225 x 5
225 x 5
295 x 3
295 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 1
*415 x 1!* PR

*T-Bar Row:*

2 plates x 5
3 plates x 5
4 plates x 3
5 plates x 3
6 plates x 1 OUCH, haha a little over zealous here...

*Hammer Strength Lat Pull:*

90 x 8
180 x 8
230 x 6

*BB Curls:*

90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5

*Hammer curls (cable w/ rope0:*

80 x 10
120 x 8
140 x 6

Overall very good workout today. The old guy was back in there and man he's the shit. Helped us out for our whole deadlift session, I love this guy. Now its time to get some protein in me, grilled chicken baby. mmmmmm. Also nice to get another PR, I felt AWESOME on that, I'm goin for 435 or so next time, cant wait!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

That's good shit griff. That's a real solid session.


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

thats my boy! 

put those deads 1st.....told ya you'd get a pr 

put them first again, and i bet you'll get another pr next time too 

but bro....do less sets for warmups. you got like 6 or 7 warmup/working sets before you get to the heavy stuff.

i do this...

warmups:
135x8
225x6
315x6
THEN get to failure with only those 3 warmups i listed^^....
405x10 (if i go for reps)
or
i'll do like 405x4 if i'm going for power/heavy, then 465x3 or 4

try like 3 warmup sets next time, i'll bet you'll pull 450


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

my friend says u get hung over cuz your brain is dehydrated so drink a ton of water b4 bed and u should be fine.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 4, 2004)

> And now I have a whole week for another damn chest day.


I think its about time you increase your frequency. 



> Deadlift:
> 
> 135 x 3
> 225 x 5
> ...


Awesome job here man, really really good. You're still pulling conventional style, correct? I am telling you man, switch to sumo! You'll pull a lot more. 



> T-Bar Row:
> 
> 2 plates x 5
> 3 plates x 5
> ...


Wow man, are these the way I do them? On one side of a barbell? Ghetto style?


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

stick with conventional style for more muscle


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

Eh?


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

^deads


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

Yeah but how is doing them conventional better for more muscle?

I'm really asking, I'm not calling you out. But both styles use the same muscles, except sumo style utilizes the hips more.


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Yeah but how is doing them conventional better for more muscle?
> 
> I'm really asking, I'm not calling you out. But both styles use the same muscles, except sumo style utilizes the hips more.



course there's not that big a difference, but IMO sumo's basically more like a stiff legged dead right? (cuz you're using so much hips like you mentioned)....


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

I like to use my hips when I'm... 













....dancing


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

Well, depends on the person's form. I pull conventional quite a bit and it always looks like a stiff-leg, but when I pull sumo it appears less so. I wonder if maybe the inclusion of the hips makes the tension less on the other movers, thus "hindering" hypertrophy.


----------



## GRIFF (May 4, 2004)

Thanks guys, I pulled it conventional, and I like it that way, so I think I'll stick with it.

Monstar: Ya, its the way you do em, ghetto style. Its damn effective though. I somehow convinced myself that 6 plates would be ok for 3, but there was no chance at that point, oh well...

Greeky: I'll remember that, funny how the size of my hangover directly correlates with how my water intake was that day, if only I was smart enough to see the connection, and ya, hips are good for dancing as well as many other things 

flex: Ya, Im thinking that I might have done too many warmup sets, but the old man knows his shit, his buddy he's always with was a former champion and now trains some other boehemith thats pullin 700+ now. Thats what he told me to do and to just keep uppin' the weight. I'm thinkin maybe I'll listen to this guy for a little while even though he's 70+. Deads first was a great call though


----------



## M.J.H. (May 4, 2004)

Damn GRIFF, I really think that a video of your ghetto style t-bar rows would be a good idea. Because 6 plates is 315, which is awesome man. And again, I am not at all calling you out, so don't take it as that at all. I just like to look at other people's form, etc. 

Everything is looking solid though man, keep it up.  

BTW, conventional doesn't use anymore muscle than sumo.


----------



## GRIFF (May 5, 2004)

haha, I know I know, maybe saturday or sunday I can get in there when no one is around really and take a few videos of some things, I'll keep you posted on that one.


----------



## GRIFF (May 5, 2004)

* May 5th, 2004*

*Driving Range:*

7 IRON X 10

5 IRON X 10

3 IRON X 10

DRIVER X 10

9 IRON X 5

Overall very good sets here, had some real nice drives, 7 iron was very crisp with good spin, looking to increase my volume and frequency here shortly.

*Sitting:*

Catholic school position: (back straight in chair)

2 X 30 minutes

eh, wasnt sold on my form here today, but i'm new to it so it'll improve.

Class tough guy position: (slouched, lounge angle)

4 X 45 minutes

Real tough sets here, form was perfect, really managed to get some good rest.

*Eating*

Standard hand to mouth activity, followed by chewing and swallowing.

*6 X 1,192!* PR!

WOW, GREAT SETS! Absolutely amazing form, I'll definitely be doing this again tommorow!!!!!


Overall great rest day, really stayed focused and intense. I'm really looking forward to another one in a few days. Very impressed with myself, I guess the ol saying is right, practice DOES make perfect.


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2004)

^OMG hilarious bro hahaha 

don't worry though, while you were restin, i was using my bday present.........some LIGHT WEIGHT


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

hahaha!!!


----------



## GRIFF (May 5, 2004)

haha glad you all got a kick out of that. Man I was awful tonight  . The no carb day had me cravin like mad and I cracked....2200 calorie binge fest at wendys. Well atleast thats out of my system. I'm determined to go til my birthday without a cheat day, so thats 1 month away. I'll be updating this as I go....wish my luck, cuz christ, I'll need it.


----------



## GRIFF (May 6, 2004)

*May 6th, 2004*

*Smith, Seated Press:*

95 x 10
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

Ouch, this was pretty rough for me, felt good though. I dont use smith machine much so it was nice for a change.

*Upright Rows:*

95 x 10
115 x 8
135 x 5
135 x 5

*Bent Raises DB(rear delts):*

45 x 10
55 x 12
65 x 12

Great pump here, havent done anything for those rear delts in awhile, nice to get somethin goin there.

15 minutes bike (high intensity)

Diet Totals:

3321/384/287/79

cals/prot/carb/fat

I feel like a fat fuck, period. Something needs to be done, more cardio or somethin, I dunno, Im getting impatient.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 6, 2004)

Settle down, first of all. Keep in mind that you are, by far, your worst critic. We all are.

Secondly, a day dedicated to shoulders is a day wasted, in my opinion. If you do the right amount of volume, you won't be in the gym but 15 minutes. And if you do too much volume, you're hindering yourself.

Remember my post about metabolism. For you, a routine that will yield good muscle gains is ideal. 6 clean days of eating with one binge day a week, accompanied by a solid muscle-adding routine. The scale might say you're going the wrong direction, but the mirror will say "It's all good."


----------



## GRIFF (May 7, 2004)

Thanks SF, haha I needed that, I actually felt much better this morning anyways. Ya I agree, despite being heavier this morning than usual (high carb day yesterday) I felt much leaner. I really only was in there doing shoulders for 30 minutes or so, did some traps and cardio I just felt the need to do them. I'm thinking of changing up my routine to a push/pull/legs split and upping the frequency a bit, i dunno, any advice you may have would be much appreciated.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 7, 2004)

That's what I think GRIFF, since you are much more of a bodybuilder, I think that a push/pull/legs split is a good idea. Good luck. Feeling fat sucks.


----------



## GRIFF (May 7, 2004)

*May 7th, 2004*

*Squat:*

135 x 5
185 x 5
235 x 5
255 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
345 x SQUISH, shit man, this sucked, but I was pretty burnt out by that point.

*Cybex Ham Curl (one leg):*
70 x 10
120 x 10
130 x 12

*Seated Calf Raise, Standing Calf Raise Superset:*

45 x 20, 150 x 20
45 x 20, 150 x 20
70 x 20, 150 x 20 All I can say is FIRE

*Leg Extension (one leg):*

125 x 10
125 x 10
125 x 10

*Cardio:*

Bike, 15 minutes Hills

So so workout today, wasnt going to go today because my buddy is home and we went golfing, but we all decided to hit the gym after anways, wasnt too bad, legs will still be pretty sore tommorow as usual, Red Sox vs KC tommorow baby! I'm pretty pumped for that, Schilling is on the hill for us, anyhow taking the weekend off and the going to a push/pull/legs split starting monday.


----------



## Flex (May 8, 2004)

^close game yesterday huh? haha. Sox whooped that ass 

good leg w.o. bro...keep pilling that weight on. i just did legs today (Sat), so i won't be able to walk for another week


----------



## GRIFF (May 8, 2004)

Thanks flex, my legs suck but I'll just make sure to really get after them from now on, I really have no doubt in my mind that I can get them to where I want them to be. 

Baseball game was awesome today, red sox tore shit up man, schilling was amazing, complete game, 1 run, 8 k's.

Tommorow is mothers day so I'm makin breakfast for the ol' battle axe tommorow morning, and then hitting the golf course with the shitheads i call friends for atleast 36 holes, Monday its on, I'm determined to tear myself a new one in the gym, cant wait.


----------



## GRIFF (May 10, 2004)

*May 10th, 2004*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1.5

Couldnt get 265 for a double, I'll try it again next push day, I was damn close.

*Incline Press DB*

80 x 5
85 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 6.5 Real good set here, was totally burnt out on that 7th rep, db almost hit me in the face haha

*Close Grip Bench:*

135 x 10
195 x 6
135 x 11

*Lateral Raises DB:*

25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 8

*Decline Situp w/ DB to Lying Knee-ups? Superset:*

45 x 12, 20
45 x 15, 20
45 x 25, 5! OUCH! Huge cramp up in my abs on this one, felt awesome really worked the abs great.

*Cable Twists:*

80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15

Overall very good workout today. Had to wait a long time for a flat bench to open up, but I got to watch Marty Joyce a former champion PL and 3 guys he's training tare it up before me. Some guy ripped 315 x 12! I couldnt believe my eyes, form was absolutely incredible it was baffling to me.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

I have a day for shoulders.. its my favorite


----------



## GRIFF (May 10, 2004)

EDITED: drunk posts are NOT cool...


----------



## GRIFF (May 11, 2004)

*May 11th, 2004*

*Dead Lift:*

135 x 3
225 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
295 x 3
315 x 3
*435 x 1!* PR
*405 x 3!* PR

AWESOME sets here, hit 2 new PRs. I was going to hit 405 for a double which I was skeptical of to begin with, the first 2 went up real fast and I felt like I had one more so I cranked it, lockout took a little longer but I got it. This really makes me wonder what my max actually is and if I've been pushing myself enough. Form is coming along very good.

*Iso-Lat Pull:*

90 x 10
180 x 8
190 x 8

*Seated Row:*

180 x 10
220 x 10
250 x 8

*BB Curl:*

95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5

Pretty good workout here overall, its a beautiful day today so I didnt want to stay in there too long. Now its time to fire up the grill for some chicken and burgers, maybe smoke a cigar or too, life is good


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

Oooh, a cigar and some meat. Now that's good times. Too bad I'd choke on a cigar these days.


----------



## GRIFF (May 12, 2004)

*May 12th, 2004*

*Squat:*

135 x 5
185 x 5
245 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 3
315 x 2

*Cybex Ham Curl:*

90 x 10
110 x 10
140 x 10

*Standing Calf Machine:*

150 x 20
200 x 15
220 x 15

*Cardio:*

Bike, 15 minute hills

Not much to report on this one really, in and out, hit some good triples and doubles on squats (for me), ham curls were pretty good. Just gotta keep upping the weight, my strength should come along I'm hoping.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2004)

Nice job on pulling 435, bro, definitely impressive. 405 for a triple is also really not bad at all. 

BTW, good work as well on 95 for 5 sets of 5 with BB curls.


----------



## GRIFF (May 13, 2004)

Thanks man, really appreciate it. I think I tweaked my right wrist a little bit, it hurts right now to grip anything, but its really not that bad, just a little stiff I guess, I'm thinking about getting some wrist wraps for bench, I dunno though.


----------



## GRIFF (May 13, 2004)

*May 13th, 2004*

*6" Lockouts:*

135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 5
385 x 3

First time trying lockouts, I really like them a lot, 385 x 3 was hard as hell, arms were shaking like a bitch definitely hit the triceps hard.

*Close Grip Bench:*

225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 3.5

*Dips:*

BW x 10
BW x 8
BW x 8

I'm a fat fuck, what can I say dips are hard haha.

*Skull Crushers:*

70 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 8

*Cardio:*

Bike, 15 minute Hills, Level 15

Picked up some wraps today, seemed to help some, but my right wrist is still buggin' me a little.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2004)

Did you measure 6" for the lockouts? Or are you just estimating?


----------



## GRIFF (May 13, 2004)

Good point, that was an estimation, but it had to have been damn close, I'll double check for you when I go in tommorow.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2004)

Yeah, it's amazing man how off you can be. What I thought was 4" was 6" and what I thought was 8" was closer to 12". When you're laying on your back trying to guess, it's really really difficult to make any kind of estimate at all. I mark off how high I take the bar on the power rack and then use something to mark the distance and measure with a tape measure when I get home.


----------



## atherjen (May 14, 2004)

EXcellenT workouts GRiff!!


----------



## GRIFF (May 14, 2004)

Monstar: Ya man I definitely hear you, I'll give that a look today I set the pins 4 holes from the bars on the rack, so I'll remember to go back and see how much that is today,

atherjen: Thanks so much, I really appreciate it, I've been workin' hard no doubt.


----------



## GRIFF (May 14, 2004)

*May 14th, 2004*

*Dead lift:*

135 x 3
225 x 5
315 x 3
405 x 2
455 x miss (couldnt lock it out)
455 x miss (nothing)

Wasted a deadlift session by being an idiot, I wanted 455 too much, so instead of lifting the right way doing heavy triples and doubles I saved up some energy, and messed it up anyways. I was in no condition to try to max today, back was still stiff, I'm really pissed about this, feel like I totally wasted my time in there today.

*Ghetto T-Bar Row:*
180 x 5
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 8

Wasted these sets by not going heavy enough. Blunder number 2 today.

*Lat Pull Down:*

160 x 12
200 x 10
220 x 10

So so sets here, nothing special at all.

*Abs:*

Decline w/ 50 lbs x 15
to reclined knee ups x 15

Medicine ball tossed over head on decline x 15

Decline situps w/ 50 lbs x 20

*BB Curls:*

100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5

Good sets here, wore my wrist wraps which kept my wrists straight and really toasted my biceps.

I really feel like this workout sucked today, wasnt feelin it from the beginning and just wasnt thinking in there or sold on what I was going to do. Whatever, I guess I worked hard but I feel like I could have been much smarter and done a better job in there. My body is adjusting to the increases frequency as I was a little more sore, this will go away eventually I'm sure, I'm takin the weekend off, christ I need it...

P.S. Wrist still bothering me, getting uncomfortable on some lifts, I dont want to take anytime off though.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 14, 2004)

Sometimes you just aren't going to hit a lift, don't sweat it. Happens to all of us. The key is to figure out where you missed it and work on that weakness. If you couldn't lock it out, work on your lockout with some rack pulls. You'll get there, don't worry about it.


----------



## GRIFF (May 17, 2004)

Ya SF, totally hear you, I'll get it soon no worries. I'll go for some rack pulls on an upcoming pull day.

*May 17th, 2004*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5

*Weighted Dips:*

25 x 2
45 x 2
55 x 2
55 x 2
55 x 2
55 x 2
55 x 2
55 x 3

Toasted my triceps here, felt great.

*Incline DB:*

75 x 10
75 x 9
75 x 8

Didnt have much left at this point, weights felt like they were gonna fall on my face.

*V-Bar Extensions:*

200 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 10

All in all very good workout today, I'm happy with it, I decided to drop my bench weight down and build it back up, I havent been progressing much lately with it, so I'm hoping this will help. Would like to get 250 x 5 (up from 245 x 5) within the next few weeks, we'll see how this goes. Did weighted dips for the first time today, really like them a lot, I'll continue to do that, the gym has a good belt I was able to use.


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

way to go on the dips!!


----------



## GRIFF (May 18, 2004)

Thanks Jenn, ya I really like the weighted dips, should help with my tricep strength, when I get back to Dips with BW in a few weeks it should feel really light.

I've got a pull day today, So I'll be hittin the deads and rows, I'm lookin forward to it, I'm hopin to get some new progress pics up soon, I'm still tryin to figure out my moms camera that she got, some crazy FUJI with tons of options.


----------



## GRIFF (May 18, 2004)

*May 18th, 2004*

*Deadlifts:*

135 x 3
225 x 3
365 x 3
*455 x 1!* PR
*425 x 2!* PR

GREAT sets here, 455 went up pretty damn smooth today, 365 x 3 felt like nothing. 425 x 2 was pretty smooth as well. VERY pleased here.

*Ghetto T-Bar Rows:*

225 x 8
250 x 6
250 x 6

*DB Rows:*

105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10

All I can say is ouch, these were rough sets, I was pleased with my intensity here, but man I was glad when they were over.

*BB Curls:*

105 x 3.OUCH, right wrist REALLY hurt on this rep, I couldnt finish the set, I dont know what the hell is wrong with it but its really bugging me. I dont want to stop though, so I'll just ice it, and see what I can do, I dunno.


Overall very good workout today, hit 2 PR's which is ALWAYS nice, legs tommorow which I'm looking forward to. My friend DJ is home, doing his Springfield football summer lifting program so he'll be giving me some good ideas for workouts coming up.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 18, 2004)

If it hurts, quit doing them.  Or at least take a break for a few weeks.


----------



## GRIFF (May 19, 2004)

Ya, I may lay off the curls for awhile. My biceps are sore as HELL today, I think the 4 sets of DB rows really did them in.

*May 19th, 2004*

*Squats:*

135 x 3
225 x 4
275 x 3
*345 x 2!*PR, was only expecting to get one, felt great, hit a second one.
365 x SQUISH smashed to the rack once again, put the ego in check...
315 x 6 

Great sets here. Changed my form slightly by bending over at the hips slightly while keeping my back arched, allowed me to go deeper and made me feel much stronger, I think I had been too upright previously.

*Hack Sled:*

90 x 10
140 x 10
150 x 10

*Ham Curl (single leg):*

90 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

*Seated Calf to Standing Calf Machine Superset:*

45 x 20, 150 x 20
90 x 20, 150 x 20
135 x 20, couldnt superset this one because some guy started using it.

Overall very pleased with my workout today and the new PR, feeling much more confident and comfortable on squats now.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 19, 2004)

Almost sounds like you were squatting with powerlifting form. We may convert you yet.


----------



## GRIFF (May 19, 2004)

haha convert away, I just wanna get strong...and jacked haha.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

Everything is looking friggin' awesome man, keep up the hard work. Pulling 455 is great, nice PR there. Did you make a video of 455? Your squats are looking good too man. A video of them would be nice too. Keep it up! 

BTW, if I can get funny looks for taking my digital camera to the gym, then you can too!


----------



## GRIFF (May 19, 2004)

Thanks bro, I appreciate it. I'll try to remember to bring in a camera next tuesday when I do deads again. I'd like to get a vid of 455 or maybe 465 if I can hit that. 

My work schedule just got switched around, so I can go to the gym earlier now which will make bringing a camera a lot more do-able for me. I'll feel like a tool, but atleast I can prove myself


----------



## GRIFF (May 23, 2004)

*May 23, 2004*

*Bench:*

135 x 6
185 x 3
230 x 1
285 x miss
280 x miss Struggled in the same spot for a long long time, thought I was gonna get it but wasnt to be
280 x miss
225 x 6
185 x 12

*Dips:*

45 x 3.5
25 x 4
BW x 8
BW x 5

My triceps were absolutely toasted. I had nothing left after the set of 12 on bench.

*Lateral Raises:*

30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 12

Great sets here, perfect form really had a great range of motion. Pump in my shoulders was awesome, could barely lift them after.

Overally pretty disappointing day in the gym, I really wanted 280. I drank last night which didnt help, I'll get it soon, I just really wanted it today, oh well.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your missed bench attempts bro, that's always a pain in the a*s. I hate missing lifts so much. It always sets little mental barriers in my head, even though I don't want to admit it. Anyway, overall workout looks solid man. 

I just got 2 more videos up bro, please explain to me why you still have zero up?


----------



## GRIFF (May 26, 2004)

I totally here you man with the mental blocks, 280 is gettin in my head, 275 is nothing, but 5 lbs...shit. I'll get it next time, mark and hark my words. I also hear you on the videos, I swear I'll get to it, I'll do a pull day on SUNDAY, REMIND me everyday until then, and I swear I'll do it on sunday.

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. rrouleau, I'd say you're on your way, you'll get there before you know it. 

*May 26th, 2004*

*Deadlift:*

135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
*405x4!* PR
435 x 1 Really wanted 2 here, but could only get one.

*Lat Pull Down:*

200 x 10

*Weighted Sit-Ups:*

40 x 20
55 x 20
70 x 25

Great workout today with the deadlifts. The reason I didnt do more exercises was that I was helping a friend of mine who had NEVER lifted before, get started on an HST program. So I had to show him all the exercises and help him find his 15 rep max. Overall I'm very happy with the 405 x 4, I think next pull day I'll try to get 465 x 1, thatd be great. 

Also ran 1/2 a mile with my friend, I've got an experiment goin here, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

If you didn't pull that set of 4, you would have hit at least 25lb heavier on your single.


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

looking strong on your workouts Griff! having SF watch over you is a good thing 

ran half a mile? your training for marathons now???   jk!! 

eh Ill be in Bangor tomorrow!  driving my rents to airport!


----------



## GRIFF (May 26, 2004)

You really think that much SF? Well I'll try and get that next time, thatd be 480, you really think I've got that?

Thanks Jen, ya it definitely is. And NO MAKING FUN of my marathon training, haha, I know its nothing right now, but you'll see  

Bangor ay? Whats stoppin you there, bring it on down to Portland, I've got a leg day tommorow.


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

Im doing legs at 4am.  isnt Portland like 2-3 hours past Bangor? 

HA I knew it! maraton running!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

I think you could get a solid 470 if you did sets of 1 after your first couple sets of 3.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2004)

> I think you could get a solid 470 if you did sets of 1 after your first couple sets of 3.


----------



## GRIFF (May 27, 2004)

SF, Monstar: Ok, so something like 135 x 3, 225 x 3, 315 x 1, 405 x 1, 470 x 1? or drop the 405 x 1 and hit the 470???

Jen: Ya its like 3 hours from bangor, and I dont think I'm up for 4am legs haha, thatd be a sure fire way to ruin my day early haha. You watch...26.2 anyday now


----------



## M.J.H. (May 27, 2004)

> Ok, so something like 135 x 3, 225 x 3, 315 x 1, 405 x 1, 470 x 1? or drop the 405 x 1 and hit the 470???


I would do something like this: 

135x3, 225x2, 275x1, 315x1, 365x1, 470x1 

Or something along those lines bro. Good luck. Smash 470, make a video.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

I would put something between 315 and 470 but it would be less than 405. Maybe 385? Good luck.


----------



## GRIFF (May 27, 2004)

OK, thanks for the advice guys, I'm goin for it....

*May 27th, 2004*

*Squats:*

135 x 5
225 x 3
335 x 4
275 x 10

*Ham Curls (1 leg):*

90 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

*Seated Calf Raise:*

45 x 15
90 x 15
135 x 15
140 x 10

*Leg Extensions (1 leg):*

125 x 10
125 x 10

Overall pretty good workout today, went through it pretty quick. Legs are pretty toasted right now actually, feels really good. I'm lookin forward to hittin a push day again though, was going to do it today, but new it wasnt a good idea. Squats are feeling much better now.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

Good lifting Griff. Very good squatting.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 27, 2004)

> I would put something between 315 and 470 but it would be less than 405.


That's why I put 365 in between 315 and 470.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

I'm not second guessing you at all. Just giving him a second backing opinion.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 28, 2004)

Oh okay, I thought maybe you missed my post.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 31, 2004)

The last time that you worked out was on May 27th? Been busy? Stressed? 

I havn't seen you around IM much either, slacker.


----------



## GRIFF (May 31, 2004)

Ya man, just got a new job and I'm workin into a new schedule, so I havent been totally into it lately. But I finally got my schedule ironed out (they were switching me around before) so I'm good to go. I went up to Bar Harbor this weekend to my friends summer house, didnt have time to hit the gym after work friday cuz we had to leave, thats ok though, it was nice to get away and relax, drank a little to much, but thats fine, it was fun. I'm back and better then ever now though, dont worry bout that Mike, and if I figure out my moms camera and stop bein a puss I'll have a video of a 470 dl tommorow 

*May 31st, 2004*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 10
225 x 5
245 x 4
265 x 2
*280 x 1!* PR
*285 x 1!* PR

For you people who've been following my journal recently you know how long I've been stuck at 275, FINALLY I broke passed it! This really means a lot to me, definitely a monkey off my back.

*Incline DB:*

75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 9.5

*French Press:*

50 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

*Incline Weighted Sit-ups:*

55 x 20
75 x 20
90 x 20

Abs are really getting strong, despite the BF I still have on them, atleast I know when I get down to em they'll be ripped 

*Lateral Raise to Bent Raise Superset:*

35 x 10,10
35 x 10,10
35 x 10,10

Overall AMAZING workout today, very very very pleased. Looking to get a big PR on deadlift tomorrow as well. If I get that tommorow this will easily be the best back to back days I've ever had.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

> Flat Bench:
> 
> 280 x 1! PR
> 285 x 1! PR


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

*Congrads* on the PR!!! workouts are really looking intense lately! very impressed! 
Good luck on the attempted Dead PR today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ok, how the hell do you get 90lbs on incl situps? u holding onto 2 45'rs ? or 1 dumbell?  
nevertheless..someone's going to have some killer belly happen!


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks mike and jen, I appreciate it. On the situps I just put a DB on my chest going horizontally. 2 45's I find plates put the weight too close to my waist and doesnt really add much resistance. Atleast not as much as if the weight was up higher on my chest. My abs are definitely feelin it this morning for sure. Big dead PR for me today if I can get it, we shall see, have a great day, both of you.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 1, 2004)

*June 1st, 2004*

*Deadlift:*

135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
320 x 5
340 x 3
340 x 3
350 x 3
405 x 1
*465 x 1!* PR

Was gonna just warm up and hit the heavy singles, but the old man was back and wanted to work with me a bit, really helped my form some more by making the bar move in a straighter line, definitely helped on everything. Still hit a new PR at 465, the old PL master said he thought I could pull 500 if I just went to heavy singles...I dunno about that but its nice to hear.

*Hammer Strength Lat Pull:*

90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10

Real nice controlled reps here, tried to contract my lats as hard as possible, felt good.

*Seated Cable Rows:*

160 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 10

Used a wide grip today, focused on big full contractions, nice and slow, very good sets/reps here.

Overall very pleased with my workout today, hit a new PR which is always nice, however I'm left feeling that I can do more than 465 so I'm not as ecstatic as I'd be if I hit something totally insane. I'll do a few more working days and maybe hit the big one in two weeks.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

I agree with the old man. Do the first 2 or 3 sets for 3 reps and then start nailing singles. That's an awesome PR, Griff, good job.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

Awesome job with 465 man!  

Did you end up taking a video or no?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

heres what helped _me_ boost the dead a lil.. well at least hit the missed attempt the prior weeks at deads.. 
did triples until I got to about 70%1Rm then stuck to singles from there out til BOOM 100%!  maybe even a new PR! 

good work none the less! Very good!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

Keep it simple bro, triples with 135 and 225, double with 315, then all singles.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the support and tips guys, really appreciate it. I'll stick to the singles next week and see what I've got. And heres the scoop Mike, I know I've been bad at remembering that video, I've just felt weird with so many power lifters in my gym watchin me as I tape a 465 deadlift when they're hitting insane numbers, but heres how this week is playing out. Day off tommorow, push day on friday, then deads on saturday. Saturday there wont be many people in the gym at around 11 or so, so thats when I'm planning on taping the new PR, I really want to get that made so I can slay all the doubters 


*June 2nd, 2004*

*Squat:*

135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 5
325 x 3
335 x 2

*Leg Press:*

270 x 8
450 x 8
540 x 8
*630 x 9.5!* PR

Last set here was by far the most intense set of leg presses I've had, I havent done leg press in awhile and forgot how much I enjoy it, totally killed myself here, thought I'd only get 6 or so reps here, but kept goin. Hit a sticking point on the 10th, faught it and had to bail, overall very good sets though.

*Ham Curl (1 Leg):*

120 x 12
140 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 10

*Seated Calf Raises:*

90 x 20
180 x 12
180 x 12
90 x 30

Overall very very pleased with my workout today, my intensity in the gym has been AWESOME this week. I really dont know where I'm pulling this energy from, I think its because I havent been so strict with my diet and my calories have been up since when I was really cutting. My waist is down another inch to 37 despite me gaining maybe 5-6 pounds, everything is coming along great.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Fuck the haters. And fuck doubters too!


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 2, 2004)

I hear that man, I honestly could care less, but you and Mike have given me a lot of advice so I would like to PROVE that I'm not a joke and just wasting time around here, so I'd definitely like to get a video up. As always thanks for the support.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 3, 2004)

*June 3rd, 2004*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 15 (speed reps)
225 x 5
245 x 4 (3 and 1 Competition Rep)
245 x 4 (3 and 1 Competition Rep)
260 x 1 Comp Rep
270 x 1 Comp Rep

The old man was back, and this time he was talkin bench press  It was awesome to have him help me here and give me some new ideas. Basically he told me to hit 245 as my working set, for 3 normal reps and 1 rep where I pause the bar on my chest, and explode when he yelled "HIT". It was pretty intense, that comp rep was hard but felt awesome, definitely in control. The rep at 270 actually went up easier then the 260. Next time I'm going to be doing a reverse pyramid starting with a warmup and 1 rep max, I'm looking to hit 285-290 for a comp rep, we shall see.

*Close Grip Bench:*

205 x 5 (4 and 1 Comp Rep)
205 x 5 (4 and 1 Comp Rep)
205 x 5 (4 and 1 Comp Rep)
205 x 5 Comp Reps

*Incline DB Press:*

75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 8

*French Press (EZ Bar):*

70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 8

*Cable Crossovers:*

70 x 15 w/ 10 second static hold
70 x 15 w/ 10 second static hold
70 x 15 w/ 10 second static hold

Overall very pleased once again with my workout, everything felt great, had a lot of energy and the lifts are starting to look pretty solid. I think adding these comp reps to my scheme will really help me a lot. I'm really lookin to hitting some new PRs on the bench. I'm gonna take tommorow off and hit cardio, then hit a pull day on saturday and get that video up and goin.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

That's awesome. Hopefully he'll work with you on squats soon and shout you out of the hole. And then, my friend, you'll be HOOKED on powerlifting.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 4, 2004)

Thats what I'm sayin man, I'll hang around the squat rack til I see him. I do like powerlifting for sure, but I dont think I want to go to a power lifting only scheme, although its more or less what I'm doing right now.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

I can definitely relate with you man, about the powerlifting vs. bodybuilding thing. Because it took me forever to switch exclusively to powerlifting. It's so hard not going to the gym and training chest and triceps, or hitting back and biceps, etc. But trust me man, once you start to get into the workouts it's WAY more fun.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2004)

Honestly, I didn't realize what your total was---an 1,100 total is without a doubt impressive. Looking forward to the deadlift video.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 6, 2004)

I didnt even realize it was up there, I'm definitely pleased with the progress I've been making. That deadlift video should be up tommorow, I finally installed the software for it on my computer and figuerd out how to use the camera, so it wont be any problem at all. I took a back picture yesterday to see how deadlifts had effected the growth in my back, heres that.

http://club204.tripod.com/Back_Page.html


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2004)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 6, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I can definitely relate with you man, about the powerlifting vs. bodybuilding thing. Because it took me forever to switch exclusively to powerlifting. It's so hard not going to the gym and training chest and triceps, or hitting back and biceps, etc. But trust me man, once you start to get into the workouts it's WAY more fun.


 indeed true!!! 

link didnt work for me either!  

Griffy, Ill be in Bangor again today.. 11pm though


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 6, 2004)

Stupid links...I uploaded it to my gallery, so just check it out in there. 11 PM ay Jenn? I'll be in bed around 9 tonight, this weekend has been a whirl wind and need some sleep.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2004)

Pics just worked for me man. Good comparison shot. Honestly, not to be rude or hard on you or anything like that at all---but the only difference I can see is your tan.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 6, 2004)

Ya, I didnt think there was a huge gain or anything, the only thing I can see is that my lats are bigger, if you look at the line there its actually curved as opposed to being straight in the first picture, also I've added some meat to the middle/lower portion. Deadlift video tommorow though  Hopefully I'll have a 475 for you.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 7, 2004)

*June 7th*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 12
225 x 4
245 x 3, 1 Comp Rep
245 x 3, 1 Comp Rep
*265 x 1, 2 Comp Reps!* PR
275 x 1.5

*Incline DB:*

90 x 6
90 x 5
90 x 5

*Close Grip Bench:*

225 x 3, 1 Comp Rep
225 x 3, 1 Comp Rep
225 x 3, 1 Comp Rep
225 x 1, 2 Comp Reps

20 Minutes Eliptical

Overall very pleased with my workout today, not too much volume, felt good. Friend was bitchin at me to do chest today, was going to do back and hit that dead, but I'll do it tommorow. 

P.S. Happy birthday to me


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2004)

I am not sure what all this comp rep stuff means?


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry Mike, It means that I bring the bar down til its completely paused on my chest, basically a rep on command, my partner yells hit, when Its stopped. So for Instance on the 265 with 2 comp reps, I hit 1 normal rep, and 2 paused reps or power reps, or competition reps, whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh okay, I see what you're saying now man, I didn't realize it at first at all. That's some damn good benching then for pausing on your chest, ouch. Keep up the hard work man. 

You definitely need to start posting your diet bro!


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 8, 2004)

*June 8th, 2004*

*Deadlift:*

135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1
475 x miss (grip slipped on lockout)
455 x 1 Got your stupid video Mike hahaha.

*Hammer Strength Front Iso Lat Pull Down:*

140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

Really controlled reps here, hard squeeze at the bottom, good sets.

*Seated Wide Grip Cable Row:*

140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

Same here.

*Standing DB Curls:*

35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

Perfect form, controlled slow reps, great squeeze. 

*Close Grip EZ Bar Curls:*

70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10

Same here.

21:00 On Eliptical

Overall kinda disappointed today, didnt hit 475 like I thought I would, form wasnt great today on deads by any means, my ass went up too fast and the bar got away from me, grip slipped too, oh well, I'll get it soon, needed to have more focus today. Good pump on the rest though.

I'm looking to cut down again, this last month I've gained about 5-7 pounds, but have managed to shrink my waist about 3/4-1 inch. But now I'm concentrating a little more on cardio and that stuff, so we'll see. Diet has been awful, but it'll get better.

And here's the diet Mike, as you requested.

Tropical Passion Juice
Dose of Liquid Clenbutrx (some shit ephedra stuff I had left over)
2 sausage, egg and cheese bagels
2 scoop protein shake w/ milk
V-12
grapes


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll tell you the same thing I told Mike recently. You're progressing too fast on your deads. Here's an example:



> 135 x 3
> 225 x 3 (jumped 90lb)
> 315 x 1 (jumped 90lb, this is 68% of your 1RM)
> 405 x 1 (jumped 90lb, this is 87% of your 1RM)
> ...


 Only one lift was at 90% or better of your 1RM. You're progressing too fast. Try progressing 20-30lb each set, instead. Something like this, maybe:



> 135x3
> 165x3
> 185x3
> 205x1
> ...


 That would be 3 lifts at 90% or better. Now maybe you miss 475 again, maybe you don't. But you could have backed down and still hit 3 lifts at 90% or better.

 When you train to hit PRs like we do, you need to train as much as possible near that PR. That's why we don't do 3 sets of 8-10 and then try for the PR. We work up to the PR by hitting progressive singles. Those singles serve as the warmup. The only lifts that count, the only lifts that make you a stronger lifter, are those heavy singles of 90% or better.

 Just some insight. Hope it helps.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 8, 2004)

I dont exactly follow what you're saying here. I should do that on each dead day? Why all those warm ups, couldnt I just warm up and hit the 90% singles? Today isnt a typical work day for me at all on deads, Just trying to hit the single. So you're saying if I do it the way you just posted I'm still getting work in there while trying to hit the big single? I do see what you mean, I'm just not sure if you're saying to do that each dead day, or if I sould be doing that on max days, or what. Thanks for the advice though, I do appreciate it, and once I totally understand it I'm sure it'll help me


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah, on days you're going for a 1RM, you should progress slower, at that pace. And yes, all those singles. What you'll find out, training in a strength training style, is that your ME days are just that. Days dedicated to your ME work. If you don't get more than 2 accessory lifts done afterwards, that's fine. You can nail those out on your DE days or whatever your split allows.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2004)

Great, great, great posts SF. Really really informative, especially for me. I didn't realize at first why I was doing the 30 lbs. increments. Now I do, because I want actual lifts in the 90% of my 1RM range. Thanks.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey man, it's all about the PR. The rest is just details.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 10, 2004)

I see what you're saying now SF, I'll give that a shot next time I max out, we'll see how it goes, thanks for the advice 

*June 10th, 2004*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 10
225 x 4
245 x 3, 1 CR
245 x 3, 1 CR
245 x 3, 1 CR
265 x 1, .5 CR

*Close Grip Bench:*

225 x 3, 1 CR
235 x 2, .5 CR
245 x 1, .5 CR
*255 x 1!* PR

*Cable Crossovers:*

70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10

*Gripper:*

115 x 15
115 x 15

One Handed:

45 x 15
45 x 15

Overall decent workout I guess, had a GREAT pump in my chest, but wasnt feelin as strong as usual. Triceps were pretty shot so I didnt do too much in there today, wasnt really feelin like stayin in there for long. I'm going to take a whole week of from my push day and not hit it again til next wed/thurs, maybe I'll do a day and focus on shoulders and triceps, we'll see, legs tommorow.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 14, 2004)

*June 14th, 2004*

*Squat:*

135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 3
315 x 4
225 x 10 (worked on going super low, perfecting my form, felt great)

*Single Leg Lunges w/ DBs:*

25 x 8
10 x 8

WOW, first time doing these, and they kicked my ass, holy ****, I have to get the hang of them balance wise, but I'm gonna be keeping these.

*Ham Curl:*

140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

*Seated Calf Raise:*

45 x 20
90 x 20
135 x 20

*Weighted Incline Situps:*

100 x 20
100 x 20

10 Minutes on Eliptical

Overall pretty good workout today, squats felt great even though I didnt go very heavy, I think I'm gonna take the weight down slightly and work on really getting low and strong, definitely felt more comfortable today. Starting another cutting cycle, low carb with some refeeds now and then, lookin to shave off some more bf, we'll see how it goes, startin up an EC stack again tommorow.


----------



## JoLin (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi JGriff , your journal sounded familiar. People here seems sooo nice and helpful, maybe I should start a journal here too. 
Jo


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 15, 2004)

I would totally agree, start a journal, get some advice, couldnt hurt right?


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 15, 2004)

*June 15th, 2004*

*Bench: Reverse Pyramid*

135 x 10
205 x 4
*290 x 1!* PR
*270 x 2!* PR
*255 x 4!* PR
*235 x 7.5!* PR

Absolutely amazing bench session today, TOTALLY wasnt expecting to hit 290, this was the most intense I've been on the bench in I dont know how long. Was able to really piss myself off bad and flip out before these reps, they just popped up, it was crazy,the 235 just wouldnt stop, felt great. Messed up, but I thought of just poppin this dude I dont like over and over and over again while he was on the ground, I could just see it happening, man, its sick but it helped fire me up.

*6" Rack Press:*

315 x 6
365 x 3
315 x 10

*Military Press:*

115 x 8
115 x 8
95 x 12

*Skull Crushers:*

60 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10

*Hammer Strength Gripper:*

1 Hand:
45 x 15, 15
45 x 15, 15
45 x 15, 15

2 Hands:
135 static hold x 35 seconds
135 static hold x 20 seconds

HOLY CRAP, hands and forearms were on fire, burned like hell, especially on those statics, but I really need to work my grip for those deads.

Overall very very pleased with my workout today, everything felt real strong. I've got Deads tommorow, So i'm hoping this intensity carries over into those and I have another workout like this.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice f*cking work on bench!  

Talk about PR's all over the place, way to go man. Really impressive, keep up the hard work.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks man, I really think those paused reps I've been doing the last few sessions have really helped a lot, I'm going to be continuing with those on my work sets.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

Isometric work is great. I should make Mike do more of it. Hell, I should do more of it myself. Great work Griff.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks buddy, I agree, its helped my bench a lot, every once in awhile you just need a little somethin different to get through the humps.

*June 22nd, 2004*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 10
185 x 4
245 x 4 (3, 1 Comp Rep) this flew up like nothing, felt great
255 x 4 (3, 1 Comp Rep) the paused rep here actual felt pretty hard, rough set.
*275 x 2! PR* Faught the second rep for what seemed like forever, but it kept movin and I got it
280 x 1 (1 Comp Rep) This was great! Went up very easy for a paused rep, I was very pleased to hit this on my 4th set. I really think I have 295 in me for a normal rep, maybe even (dare I say) 300......

*Close Grip Bench:*

225 x 6
225 x 6 2nd set of 6 here KILLED my triceps, really faught this one out.
205 x 8

*Later Raises:*

30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

*Smith Machine Shrugs:*

225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 12

Overall good workout today, quick and effect. The laterals really hit my shoulders hard. The v-12 has been giving me UNREAL pumps lately, my arms feel like they are going to burst, painful at times. 

P.S. Just got back from Montreal with 7 of my buddies, had an UNREAL weekend there, totally love that place. Let me just say that I love strippers, and for some reason they love me...haha man what a weekend.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2004)

Friggin' AWESOME work man!  I keep seeing PR's in your journal in bench everytime I friggin' look. That's the kind of stuff that I wanna' see man, keep it up. How much are you weighing these days big boy?


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks bro, ya, the bench is really taking off lately, my triceps really seem to be a lot stronger, those paused reps have been like magic for me. I'm weighin, 245 right now, chest is upto 45" and my waist is the same if not slightly smaller then when I was at 240, so I'm pleased with that. I'm cutting again, and trying to focus on that as well as with my strength, which is a pain, but oh well, everything has been going well so far.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 23, 2004)

*June 23rd, 2004*

*Squat:*

135 x 10
225 x 5
315 x 2
275 x 4

Absolutely horrible sets here, no strength at all, felt like absolute ****. Was so discouraged I decided to scrap the leg day and do arms 

*Superset: Close Grip EZ Curl to Skull Crusher:*

70 x 12, 12
70 x 12, 12
70 x 12, 12

*Superset: Kickbacks to Seated DB Curl:*

25 x 12, 12
25 x 12, 12
25 x 12, 12

Very controlled reps here, tight squeeze, pumps were amazing, veins were poppin', pain in my hands from all the blood though, forearms and biceps hurt too. I'm seriously thinking about stopping the v-12 for a bit, and see how it feels without it, because honestly the pumps are starting to hurt and become a nuisance.

*Superset: Cable Extensions w/ Rope to Hammer Curls w/ Rope:*

140 x 12, 80 x 12
140 x 12, 80 x 12
140 x 12, 80 x 12

Overall, horrible workout, who scraps legs like that? One of the worst days I've had in awhile, not sure if its the no carbs with the cutting Im doing, or the EC, or what, but right now I feel absolutely dead, like I cant move and could just fall asleep. GRRRRR


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 23, 2004)

Progress slower. Everyone is in such a hurry to get to the big weights. You were making 90lb jumps between sets. That's going to overwhelm your CNS real quick. If you're going for raw strength, you need to do less reps, more sets and progress slower.

 Don't look at this is as a bad workout, look at it as a learning opportunity. Take from this workout the knowledge of what not to do before the gym and at the gym. And don't be so hard on yourself. Nobody goes to the gym and feels great every time.


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks SF, I'll keep that in mind next time, I definitely gotta do somethin a little different on my next leg day.

*July 1st, 2004*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 8
185 x 4
245 x 4 (3, 1 CR)
255 x 4 (3, 1 CR)
265 x 4

Good sets here, felt VERY strong after a week off. My strength has not been effected at all by this little break, in fact its probably a good thing I took a little time off. Didnt have a spotter, so I didnt want to go any heavier today.

*Incline DB Press:*

65 x 10
75 x 10
85 x 8

*Vertical Bench Machine:*

185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8

For some reason this machine absolutely torches my triceps, really good controlled negatives here.l

*V-Bar Cable Extensions:*

200 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 10

Overall, very pleased with the quick workout I got today. Its good to be back at it again. I was so busy this week workin overtime plus the fact that my friend just turned 21. Really lookin forward to a deadlift session tomorrow, Ive been workin on my grip strength like a mad man, (got some of those gripper things 2 weeks ago) so I'm really hopin that it'll pay off.


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 6, 2004)

*July 6th, 2004:*

Just got back from an amazing weekend up at my buddies camp. Drank a lot of beer, got to chill with some cool girls and eat lots of burgers and stuff. But now thats over....Time to get serious again, I'm makin sure my diet is dead on for the next few weeks. I wont be boozin NEARLY as much as I have been, its time to reach some new goals.

Right now my new goals are to Deadlift 500, Bench 315, and get my weight down to about 230-235, this could be a difficult task, but I'm willing to put my neck out there and hopefully reach this all in the near future. 

*Flat Bench: Reverse Pyramid:*

135 x 8
205 x 3
*295 x 1!* PR: It absolutely flew up off my chest, NO problem what so ever
300 x MISS : SO SO close here, went about half way, faught it for 3-5 seconds but didnt have enough, I know for sure I have it in me, so I'm not disappointed.
245 x 4 (4 paused reps)
245 x 4 (4 paused reps)

Paused reps felt awesome! The last rep on the 2nd set of them was tough, went up slow, but I got it. My bench has absolutely exploded recently. I think my form is really the reason here, that and the close grip stuff I've been doing. I've been turning my hands back so that my palms are parallel to the floor, and it seems to make all the difference in the world, I've also been pushing the weight towards my face as it gets towards the top. 

*Incline BB Press:*

185 x 5
135 x 10
135 x 10

These sets were just humorous, I stood there, in shock, wondering why my strength sucked so much, then I realized that the bench was at about 55 degrees! My front delts were on fire along with my triceps, that bench SUCKS! I guess it was nice for a change, but its non adjustable, and I dont think I'll be doing it again anytime soon.

*Lifefitness Pectoral Fly to Rear Delt Superset:*

150 x 10, 120 x 10
150 x 10, 120 x 10
150 x 10, 120 x 10

These felt great, kept my fingers out, and just used my palms, really hit my chest hard, was the first time I've done the rear delts on this machine, and MAN does it really hit them hard, it was exactly what I needed, I'm gonna add this to my workout.

*Skull Crushers:*

80 x 10
80 x 9.5
80 x 6

Triceps were totally wasted at this point.

Overall I'm pleased with my workout, great bench session, no complaints there, the incline was probably a waste although it really hit my shoulders hard. Definitely liked the feeling in my triceps after the workout was over.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

> Progress slower. Everyone is in such a hurry to get to the big weights. You were making 90lb jumps between sets. That's going to overwhelm your CNS real quick. If you're going for raw strength, you need to do less reps, more sets and progress slower.


I agree, not only does it wreak havok on you CNS but it doesn't allow your joints to prepare for that kind of load and doesn't allow any time for your tendon strength to build up.


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 6, 2004)

thanks for the input.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 6, 2004)

Awesome job with 295 bro! 

Great to see you back training on a regular basis again. You gotta' stop slacking, man.


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks Mike, and seriously, no more slackin...KEEP ON ME!

*July 7th, 2004*

*Deadlift:*

135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 2
365 x 1
405 x 1
435 x 1
455 x MISS

Damnit...First dead session in almost 3 weeks I'm sad to say  Not really a bad workout, but I didnt like the fact that I couldnt lockout 455, my grip strength was GREAT definitely improved a lot, I had a rock solid hold on 455, but my form wasnt as good, and I just didnt feel as good as I did before. But I'll just drop the weight off and do some more working sets next time, and I'm sure that I'll be back up there in NO time at all. 

*Hammer Strength Lat Pull:*

180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 8

*Standing DB Curls:*

50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6

*Straight Bar Curls:*

105 x 5

* 21's:*

65 x 21

Overall not a bad workout, lats were hit pretty well, and my biceps were toasted after the 21's, I've never tried it with anything more than the bar, so this was a test. I'll definitely be putting on a little more volume on my back days to get back up to what I was doing before, but not too bad considering the time off.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 7, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Progress slower. Everyone is in such a hurry to get to the big weights. You were making 90lb jumps between sets. That's going to overwhelm your CNS real quick. If you're going for raw strength, you need to do less reps, more sets and progress slower.





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> I agree, not only does it wreak havok on you CNS but it doesn't allow your joints to prepare for that kind of load and doesn't allow any time for your tendon strength to build up.


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 12, 2004)

*July 12th, 2004*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 8
205 x 3
*300 x 1! PR* 
*285 x 2! PR* 
275 x 2.5
255 x 5.5

Huge PR today, I'm SOOO Excited, 300 baby!

*Close Grip Bench:*

225 x 5 Paused Reps
225 x 4 Paused Reps
225 x 5 Paused Reps

*Incline DB:*

75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10

*V-Bar Cable Tricep Extensions:*

180 x 12
200 x 10
250 x 3.5

Overall GREAT workout today, 300 went up like a shot, honestly I think I have 310 in me, I was SHOCKED at how easy it felt, form was perfect. Really lookin forward to my pull day tomorrow, should be a good one.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 12, 2004)

GRIFF said:
			
		

> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> *300 x 1! PR*


 

Nice work man! Really really impressive. Great feeling to break 300 isn't it. Keep up the hard work bro.


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks Mike, its the best feeling in the world. I cant wait to get 3 plates on there. 

*July 13th, 2004*

*Deadlift:*

135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 3
345 x 3
375 x 3
405 x 2
405 x 2

Good sets on deads here, felt much stronger this session than my last one, I'll be back in no time.

*T-Bar Corner Rows:*

1 plates x 10
2 plates x 10
3 plates x 10
4 plates x 8
5 plates x 8

Really killed my upper middle back on this one, hit my lats hard too, great sets here, 225 x 8 was killer.

*Hammer Strength Lat Pull: (Plate Loaded)*

180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

Good back workout today, quick and efficient. Decided to hold off on biceps tomorrow. I'm going to be doing an arm day today, biceps and triceps, looking to do some direct work there for once. Should be good for a change.


*HIIT SWIMMING:*

2 laps x 5

Tread water for 5 minutes


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 13, 2004)

Let's go on a bender and get your squat into the 400s.


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 13, 2004)

You tell me what to do, and I'll do it, cuz my squat fuckin SUCKS.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 13, 2004)

Start by reading the thread in Training I started, titled "Squatting Like a Powerlifter, Squatting Big". Then maybe shoot me a brief synopsis of your routine layout and we'll go from there.


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 14, 2004)

Just read your post there, great stuff, I'll definitely incorporate that next leg day which is tomorrow. Basically on my squat days, I'll warm up, then get into my working sets, generally hitting the same weight for 3-4 reps, then going up to heavier doubles and singles. Then I'll do leg press, ham curl, seated calf raises and maybe single leg lunges for reps of 6-10, but generally in the 10 rep range. Any advice you could give me would be GREATLY appreciated.

*July 14th, 2004*

*Close Grip EZ Bar Curl:*

50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 8

*Alternating DB Curl: (Cat Style)*

30 x 20, 17, 15, 10

Had to stop short on this on, had horrible cramps in my hands, couldnt hold on to the db with my pink and ring finger, not sure why that was. Just a really huge pump I guess, either way I dont like it.

*Dips:*

BW x 12
BW x 12
BW x 12

*Reverse Grip Cable Extension: (One Arm)*

40 x 20
60 x 10
70 x 6

*Cardio:*

Eliptical x 20 minutes

75 RPM

Overall good arm workout today, got a great pump, it was nice to hit arms directly for once, not sure what gains I'll get from it, but it was a good workout.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, you definitely want to give your hamstrings and lower back some work. Doing that will pretty much inherently include your glutes so that will be fine.

Practice the form in that article and try to get yourself on video so you can see what you're doing, and to compare to the videos I posted. You'll get there in no time.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 14, 2004)

GRIFF said:
			
		

> T-Bar Corner Rows:
> 
> 1 plates x 10
> 2 plates x 10
> ...


Strength here really looks good man! 5 plates for 8 is definitely impressive, keep it up.


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks buddy, I appreciate it. Its time for me to get to the basics on back days, deads, t-bar, and lat pull, gotta get that dead up to 500, also gotta start hitting the squats harder and smarter.

*July 19th, 2004*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 8
205 x 3
*305 x 1! PR*
285 x 1.5 (1, .5 Paused Reps)
255 x 4 (3, 1 Paused Rep)
245 x 4 (3, 1 Paused Rep)
225 x 6 Paused Reps

*Incline DB Press:*

85 x 6
95 x 5
100 x 3.5

*Seated DB Press:*

40 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10

*Pec Deck to Reverse Pec Deck Superset:*

150 x 12, 105 x 12
150 x 10, 105 x 12
135 x 12, 105 x 12

*Cardio:*

Eliptical: 20 minutes, 80 RPM

Overall decent workout today, 305 was great, but wasnt really feeling all that strong on the 285, thought I'd be able to get the paused rep on that. I think I have 310 in me  possibly 315 if form is perfect. However next time I think I'll do more work sets and hit a few paused singles at less weight, maybe something like 285, and possibly 295 for paused reps. Then I'll take it back to a reverse pyramid and see what I got for a 1 RM.


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 21, 2004)

*July 20th, 2004*

*Squat:*

135 x 10
225 x 5
245 x 4

ENTER THE OLD MAN: The 3 are now complete! haha finally.
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 4

Same guy thats helped me with my bench and dead came over to critique my squat form. He looked at me from across the gym and said...and I quote "you need help" haha and he was right. Anyhow, got that squared away, so I'm looking forward to new big numbers. We just worked on form today with light weight, so I'm looking to change that up next time.

*Cardio Swimming:*

2 laps x 5

Tread Water: 5 minutes


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 26, 2004)

*July 26th, 2004*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 8
205 x 4
245 x 3 (2, 1 Paused Rep)
265 x 3 (2, 1 Paused Rep)
275 x 1 Paused Rep
285 x 1 Paused Rep
295 x .5 (No help unracking, and tried to pause it, almost had it but didnt go)

Whatd Id like to do here is in the NEAR future be able to pull off 305 and do it for a paused rep. Theres a bench comp next spring at school, 360 will probably win the overall, as athletes arent invited. Thats a long ways away, but I'd like to put up something respectable.

*Close Grip Bench:*

255 x 2
255 x 2
255 x 2
255 x 2

*Flat DB Press:*

75 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 7

Havent done these in over a year, felt really really good. 

*Lateral Raises:*

25 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 6
45 x 6

*Weighted Inclined Situps:*

BW x 30
40 x 20
40 x 20
40 x 20
BW x 30

*Nautilus Crunch Machine:*

100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

Just controlled reps with a tight squeeze on contractions, felt good.

Overall pretty good workout, may go back to a reverse pyramid next bench day and try 315, see what I got in me. I was happy with my close grip today, felt good there. It was also nice to get some ab work, I'll definitely feel it tomorrow.


----------



## Flex (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey brotha,
how ya doin playa?

w.o.'s are lookin' good, but where's the incline movements to put those bulbous upper pecs that look like a knight's armor on ya? 

don't forget those inclines, kid.

other than, shit's lookin' good.

keep pumpin' that LIGHT WEIGHT, 
FLEX


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 30, 2004)

Forgot to post this workout...

*July 27th, 2004*

*Squats:*

135 x 8
205 x 4
245 x 4
245 x 4
275 x 4
295 x 4

*Standing DB Curls:*

35 x 8
40 x 8
45 x 6
50 x 6

*Cardio:*

Elipitical: 45 Minutes

65 RPM

Overall good workout today, squats are feeling much stronger. Really didnt have the desire to stay in there for a regular session, I think thats fine, had a good cardio session, that felt pretty good. I'm just happy to see my squats finally getting into a grove and feeling more solid.


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey flex buddy, Im doin well, definitely ready to head back to school to live my life as a rockstar, summer is treating me well though. Thought  of you as I did incline today, my pecs are fried, that suit of armor should be here any day.

*July 30th, 2004*

*Flat Bench:*

135 x 8
205 x 4
315 x Miss
*255 x 6! PR*
*225 x 10! PR*

Did some higher reps here for a change, worked more on speed.

*Incline DB Press:*

70 x 8
80 x 8
95 x 7

*Flat Bench DB: Drop Set:*

1 x 100 x 6, 70 x 6, 50 x 6, 30 x 6

Brutal set here, but AMAZING pump

*Cable Crossover:*

70 x 8
80 x 8
90 x 8

It was nice to change up my chest day for once. Really really good pump today, not something I normally go for. I really cant decide whether to go for more of a body building type routine or stick with power lifting, I'm starting to get bored, we shall see.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow TWO Pr's today!!   things look like they are certainly going great for you Griffy  Glad to hear that your summer is going well.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 31, 2004)

Workouts are looking great man, I guess you're not slacking after all. Looking forward to seeing you smash 315.


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks Guy and Gal, I appreciate the support. 315 will be very very nice Mike, soon enough.
*August 2nd, 2004*

*DB French Press:*

40 x 10
60 x 10
80 x 10

*Standing DB Curls:*

30 x 12
35 x 12
40 x 10

*Skull Crushers:*

70 x 12
80 x 10
80 x 10

*Cable Curl (BB):*

100 x 10
140 x 10
180 x 6.5

*Reverse Grip Cable Extension (BB):*

100 x 10
140 x 10
180 x 6

*Cardio:*

Eliptical: 25:00 x 70 RPM

Just an average arm workout today, not super intense at all. Had a real long weekend, still recovering from that, but I'm sure I'll be ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 3, 2004)

*August 3rd, 2004*

*Seated V-bar Cable Row:*

140 x 12
180 x 10
200 x 10

*Hammer Strength Iso Lat Pull (Alternating Arms):*

70 x 10
60 x 12

*Nautilus Pullovers:*

140 x 12

*Inclined Sit-up w/ DB:*

BW x 40
40 x 20
40 x 20
BW x 20 (Ultra Slow)

*Cardio:*

Eliptical: 25:00 x 73 RPM
Bike: 20:00 x 95 RPM

Not a very good workout today. My triceps are sore as SHIT from yesterday, basically every movement I did was painful in my triceps, and for some reason I'm having a horrible time with pumps in my hands, makes it painful to grip stuff, not sure what thats from, hopefully that'll subside. Got a really good cardio session in today, was really sweatin' at the end, I think I'll definitely be doing more of that, perhaps earlier in the day before my 1st meal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 5, 2004)

Where have you been man?


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm back! Came down to school the 18th, my computer got fucked up in the car so I was without one til yesterday. But now I'm back and ready to rock. I've been to the gym only a few times since Ive been down here, everythings always REALLY hectic at the beginning of the year just getting moved in to my house and that. But i'm definetly ready to get back into the swing of things.


----------

